# GLV - Global Oil & Gas



## yogi-in-oz (17 December 2005)

BKP updated ..... 16122005:



Hi folks,

BKP ..... looks reasonable, until latter half
of January 2006 .... then throughout the 
whole of February there's an underlying 
negative tone that may undermine any
positive sentiment, during that month.

March and April 2006 look more positive
for BKP ..... 

Key dates ahead for BKP, may be: 

   27-28122005 ..... minor news

   06-09012006 ..... minor and positive

   13-16022006 ..... minor and positive news

   20-23012006 ..... significant and negative

From 23012006 - 27022006 there will likely
be some significant negative sentiment
underlying BKP, even though we may well
see some good news released, during that
time frame ... BIG news/move, 
between 27012006 and 13022006 ... ???

Key dates in February 2006, may be:

     02022006 ..... negative news

05- 06022006 ..... a long cycle and a negative
spotlight on BKP, here ...??? 

 09-13022006 ..... positive ... financial???

     20022006 ... significant & positive news?

     08032006 ..... positive spotlight on BKP

     16032006 ..... positive news? ..... same
                          price as 20022006 ???

 23-27032006 ..... negative changes to
                         finances .....???

 2903-10042006 ... BIG news/move here, 
may be triggered by some positive news
on 05042006 ..... same price as 20022006
and/or 16032006??

      07042006 ..... minor changes

      10042006 ..... long cycle here, so may
       go flat for a couple of days.

 21-24042006 ..... significant and positive,
                          ... finance -related???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## noirua (9 August 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Radio Report by Mr Max de Vietri, MD and CEO of Baraka Petroleum. A long report that is interesting if you concentrate, as clearness is not the MD and CEO's best point.

Baraka means " good luck " infact " bloody good luck " he says, and he wants you to buy heaps of shares in BKP, with the advice of your broker. " We are  Very, very quick, as a board " says he. WE are " go, go getters ".

West Africa is the area of exploration and there are 8 tenements.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/BKP/1688/12910

http://www.barakapetroleum.com/ENGLISH/english_index.html


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

up 8% today on yesterday's announcment that they have closed the capital raising.. should expect some nice returns in the future provided they spud in Q3


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

20c almost chomped

buyers building nicely now.. with oil at $62 BKP is a bargain!


----------



## doctorj (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> 20c almost chomped
> 
> buyers building nicely now.. with oil at $62 BKP is a bargain!




I'm not saying I agree or disagree, but why do you think it is a bargain?


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I agree or disagree, but why do you think it is a bargain?




if you take a look at the graphs of WPL and BKP you'll find that when oil prices were at there highest.. both these share prices were at their highest too..with oil prices at a low now's the time to buy .. unless ofcourse you rather wait for them to reach their peaks


----------



## doctorj (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> if you take a look at the graphs of WPL and BKP you'll find that when oil prices were at there highest.. both these share prices were at their highest too..with oil prices at a low now's the time to buy .. unless ofcourse you rather wait for them to reach their peaks




Good point, the difference of course is that WPL is a substantial producer of oil and gas and BKP hopes to be some day.  Buying the dips is a tried and true long term strategy where you are confident with the long term prospects of the company.  Good luck.

I'm still not quite convinced when it comes to BKP.  I have some doubts over the quality of their tenements.  That said, they've got a very charismatic management team (I'd put him in the same ball park as Twiggy when it comes to enthusiasm and the ability to sell a dream).

BKPO lists tomorrow.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

significant interest in it
i have been watching it for the last 2 hours and the volume at 20c on seller side has dropped from 800,000 to 200,000


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

20c cleared


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

buyers building at 20cps... currently .205

should see 21-22


----------



## doctorj (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I'm glad BKP is going well for you today, but we don't really need live updates.

Please try to post only when you have something new to contribute.


----------



## MalteseBull (26 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I'm glad BKP is going well for you today, but we don't really need live updates.
> 
> Please try to post only when you have something new to contribute.



my humble apologies doctorj..

21c


----------



## MalteseBull (27 September 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKPO lists today for anyone interested..

BKP up 2 cents to 23 at the moment with good buying depth


----------



## MalteseBull (23 October 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

should see it at .30 today,

over the last fornight, there has been a constant support level for this stock,

check out the graph too..


----------



## MalteseBull (24 October 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

hit 30c today on update of Heron-1..
Good support at .29c


----------



## saltyjones (25 October 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

if they hit paydirt at the 2000 metre  primary target in a week or so the upside is tremendous. if it comes a duster then i suppose there is always the secondary target at 3800 metres to pray for.


----------



## MalteseBull (25 October 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				saltyjones said:
			
		

> if they hit paydirt at the 2000 metre  primary target in a week or so the upside is tremendous. if it comes a duster then i suppose there is always the secondary target at 3800 metres to pray for.




are you sure it's a week? or do they give us weekly updates??

In the announcements it states 70-80 days for completion..


----------



## saltyjones (17 November 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> are you sure it's a week? or do they give us weekly updates??
> 
> In the announcements it states 70-80 days for completion..



the primary target is at 2000 metres with a secondary target at 3800 metres & thus a 80 day drill time. there was a drilling delay (for drill parts sent from china) so now i believe their primary target may be reached next week. if the well hits hydrocarbons then a good sp spike. if it is a duster i suppose the consensus is that the sp will fall back to 20 cents. it is a company with enormous prospects in mali so not all is lost if heron 1 comes up dry.


----------



## Holiday (28 November 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Just in case you're still following. Hopefully more of this to come. They're right at the primary objective. 

Sydney - Tuesday - November 28: (RWE Australian Business News) -
Australian based oil and gas exploration company Baraka Petroleum 
Limited (ASX: BKP) has been provided with an update on the drilling of 
Heron-1 within Coastal Block 20 in Mauritania by operator and joint 
venture partner CNPC International Mauritania Limited (CNPCIM).
The land-drilling rig ZJ50LDB operated by drilling operator GWDC 
(Great Wall Drilling Company) has continued drilling the CNPCIM operated 
Heron-1 exploration well in coastal Block 20 onshore Mauritania, West 
Africa.
The well was drilling ahead at a depth of 2024 metres in 12 and 
one quarter inch hole.
The well has encountered fluorescence over a gross interval from 
1811-1875 metres and gas shows over a gross interval from 1857-1875 
metres in interbedded sandstones and shales.
The Total Depth is proposed at 3800m. 

Have a look at this company's prospects at www.barakapetroleum.com.


----------



## Holiday (1 December 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Just updating..32 now.

Prior to spud it had 2 stacked drill objectives with an approx. 20% chance of success. 1st objective at 2200m(Cenomanian sands). 2nd objective at 3600m(Aptian/Albian sands). After the shows announced this week...I don't really know,but I doubt it would be less chance of success.

Prospective resources(unrisked) =209MMbbl. Baraka's share is 73MMbbl. NPV10 Baraka's share =US$445m.

Then there's the Taoudeni Basin in Mali -193,000 sq kms-(JV ENI and Sonatrach)-potential 645MMbbl + 9.2 Tcf and Mauritania -69000 sq km-(JV with Woodside)-potential 722MMbbl + 2.5 Tcf-(unrisked prospective resources). The NPV10 for these is an awful lot of $US.

There is great potential for further leads in all projects as has been discussed by other posters. The good part is that it's early days share price wise. There is a long way to go though but things are looking good so far. Highly speculative but well worth a look. Further info at www.barakapetroleum.com.


----------



## saltyjones (4 December 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

some nervous nellies selling today prior to drilling announcement tomorrow. fingers crossed that the well comes up with the good oil.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 December 2006)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



			
				saltyjones said:
			
		

> some nervous nellies selling today prior to drilling announcement tomorrow. fingers crossed that the well comes up with the good oil.




Probably a fizzer and better chance in the Taoudeni Basin.Further down the line looks good. :hide:


----------



## Fool (18 April 2007)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Anyone holding? Have any insights?


----------



## Fool (25 April 2007)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

announcement tomorrow Quarterly Report and Annual Report Released hope its good.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Here's a speccy thats flying under the radar and on the acquisition path

It already picked up some petroleum grounds in between CTP's huge NT holdings

It has 1765m shares on issue, is a re-cap of the old failed Baraka Petroleum

Its set up perfectly to be a liquid day traders favorite much more like LKO

Its looking for new projects has about $3m in cash


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It has 1765m shares on issue, is a re-cap of the old failed Baraka Petroleum




Yes the big dry bunger in Mauritania and then folded up in Colombia. I hope they got rid of that `talk it up` bald guy.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Wysiwyg said:


> Yes the big dry bunger in Mauritania and then folded up in Colombia. I hope they got rid of that `talk it up` bald guy.




Dont know if any "bald guys" are still around :

But I think it has a fair chance of re-rating for the following reasons

1. *Its nearology to CTP* and the fact that CTP has moved up 100% is about to commence drilling and is capturing the markets attention 

2. Its on the *acquisition* trail in the "oil and gas sector"

3. Nearly every spec stock under 1c has had its day in the sun delivering massive returns when they do move


----------



## greggy (25 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Dont know if any "bald guys" are still around :
> 
> But I think it has a fair chance of re-rating for the following reasons
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

With a market cap of only $9 million and $3 million cash. BKP looks extremely interesting.
Apparently my understanding is that the company is currently assessing acquisitions that might even be outside the oil and gas area.
Its currently a cashed up shell and will be arning 75% in 2 permits in the Georgina Basin which is fast becoming an exciting area.
I'm so interested that I just bought 4.8 million at 0.5c.
Thanks for your research.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (27 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Dont know if any "bald guys" are still around :
> 
> But I think it has a fair chance of re-rating for the following reasons
> 
> ...




Hi Young Trader,

As excitement continues to rise in relation to the potential for oil and gas in NT, BKP will most likely rise on this newfound interest. BKP is earning 75% of 2 permits in the Georgina Basin. With CTP having done well of late interest is increasing in other stocks with interests there.
Also, BKP, being relatively cashed up, is taking a serious look at several projects as we speak and that includes projects outside the gas and oil area, including coal (CSM?). Apparently there's interest from companies wanting to use BKP as a way of listing on the ASX. 
They might even make an announcement about this over the next month or so.
BKP's market cap is only $9 million and when I last checked BKP had $2.68 million in cash. IMO as people wake up to the fact that it has significant exposure to the Gerogina Basin (NT) more traders are likely to get on board. With CTP likely to drill several areas in the NT over the next 6 months or so, attention will also switch to other companies with interests in the NT.
BKP is apparently excited about the variety of potentail acquisitions on offer (8 projects in total) . Lets hope for shareholders sake that they can choose one that will also excite the market.
Yes, every stock in this price range has had its day. Hence, of late, some of them have been rising for little or no reason IMO.  BKP has a reasonable amount of cash, is earning 75% of 2 permits in the Georgina Basin (please also don't forget the nearology effect) and is seriously looking at a number of opportunities as we speak.
Bearing all this in mind, I don't think BKP will remain long under 1c.
DYOR


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



greggy said:


> I'm so interested that I just bought 4.8 million at 0.5c.




1c = $48000. Helloooo   It will be interesting to see how Baraka performs this time round. At worst could be a good BESBS play. At best they might find something.


----------



## greggy (27 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Wysiwyg said:


> 1c = $48000. Helloooo   It will be interesting to see how Baraka performs this time round. At worst could be a good BESBS play. At best they might find something.




Hi Wysiwyg,

After reading CTP's recent Good Oil Presentation (9 Sep 09), I've noticed that in one of CTP's Southern Georgina Basin permits (ATP912) alone that there's potential for  650 million barrels of  oil and 50 TCF of gas.  It will be interesting when we get to see details of how much oil and gas potential in BKP's 2 permits in the Georgina Basin in which they're earning 75% interests.
I'm a firm believer, liek Young Trader is, in the nearology effect.  
Also, please don't forget that is on the lookout for new projects, has reasonable cash levels is debt free and has new directors.  The old mob is gone.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

woweeee what an open almost 100M volume and its only been 30minutes, I will laugh Greggy if an acquisition is on the way 

By the way here's BKP's projects in relation to CTPs, as you can see size wise they are pretty decent


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Chart is looking good with massive volume this morning (post showing first 30 mins).  Had a quick look at previous news and looks like capital raising done in July so nice to see that out of the way.

I took an entry this morning due to volume but a more conservative entry would be to wait till it breaks the .008 resistance .. which should then see a nice move back through the gap


----------



## adobee (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Is there some other news expected our from BKP shortly ?? results buys etc.. why is this getting so much interest today .. aside from broker coverage from YT ?!


----------



## greggy (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> woweeee what an open almost 100M volume and its only been 30minutes, I will laugh Greggy if an acquisition is on the way
> 
> By the way here's BKP's projects in relation to CTPs, as you can see size wise they are pretty decent




As I wrote on Sunday, "I've noticed that in one of CTP's Southern Georgina Basin permits (ATP912) alone that there's potential for 650 million barrels of oil and 50 TCF of gas".
BKP's permits are close by.  With over a quarter of BKP's market cap covered by cash, there's not much upside in BKP's current market cap for any good news.  If CTP commences its drilling program soon, attention will also focus on those with permits nearby. Hence, the classic nearology effect will come into action. I wonder how much potential will be in the 2 permits in which BKP is farming into.
Today was a good day for BKP up 20% on massive volume of 116 million shares.  This will in time become a daytraders favourite. Thanks Young Trader for your research.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



adobee said:


> Is there some other news expected our from BKP shortly ?? results buys etc.. why is this getting so much interest today .. aside from broker coverage from YT ?!




Its more than YT's usual superb coverage.  Much has already been said of BKP's permits that it is earning 75% in. They are near CTP's tenements.
Also, BKP are on the look out for acquisitions.  IMO it might not be long before they announce something in this regard. Apparently there's been a number of projects on the table. BKP has no debt and when I last checked had around $2.6 million cash.  Traders are doing their own research and looking for low priced stocks with potential.
Once CTP starts drilling in the NT the spotlight will also be on those with permits there. 
BKP has a low market cap (now around $10 million). This stock is also a trader's dream, easy to get in and out.
I bought 4.8 million on Friday at 0.5c and intend to buy more as IMO this stock will not be under 1c for very long.
DYOR
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> woweeee what an open almost 100M volume and its only been 30minutes, I will laugh Greggy if an acquisition is on the way
> 
> By the way here's BKP's projects in relation to CTPs, as you can see size wise they are pretty decent




Hi Young Trader,

In response to enquiries from a number of people about the prospectivity of the Georgina Basin, I found the following information on CTP's website.
Please note that CTP's EPA 132 permit is right next door to BKP's (earning 75%) EPA 128. 

The Georgina Basin EPA 132 Central, via its wholly owned subsidiary Merlin Energy Pty Ltd, has taken out a 120 block (10,000km²) permit application in the South-eastern Georgina Basin, regarded by as being the most prospective basin in the Northern Territory. The Southern Georgina Basin of 150,000 km² has the following attributes making it prospective for significant accumulations of petroleum:
(p) only 8 wells drilled, some of which had no pre-drilling seismic and none of which were
located on valid structures;
(q) 20 stratigraphic tests conducted to date;
(r) only 750 line km of modern seismic;
(s) abundant petroleum shows, especially in the Middle Cambrian;
(t) over 40 billion tonnes of petroleum has been estimated to have been produced and expelled from the Middle Cambrian from the Arthur Creek Formation where source rock
analysis has shown TOC values up to 16%;
(u) the Arthur Creek Formation exhibits fair secondary porosity in limestone units and porosity of 5-17% in the Steamboat Sandstone where drilled; the target horizons of which are anticipated to be terrestrial or near shore marine channel sands or delta lobes of good to excellent porosity and permeability; and
(v) oil shows to date in the Middle Cambrian have been mainly unaltered, mature, aromatic crudes of marine origin.
In EPA 132, Central is primarily targeting potential shallow channel sands and delta lobes of the Steamboat Sandstone member of the middle Cambrian Arthur Creek Formation at easy to drill relatively shallow depths of from 500 to 1,000m identified on neighbouring blocks from seismic. The channel sands arethought to be some 200m vertical thickness and up to 5km in width while the delta lobes may be of much greater volume. Clearly, such conceptual targets have multi-million barrel potential. Analogues of this sort of conceptual play type are to be found in the Jurassic Smackover Formation in the Oaks field in Louisiana. or in the Lena-Tunguska Province of Siberia.

Apparently, as just mentioned, there are numerous multi-million targets in the Georgina Basin.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if a large oil company comes along and gives BKP a 20% free carried interest in both their permits in the Georgina Basin.

I have already mentioned noticed that in one of CTP's Southern Georgina Basin permits (ATP912) alone that there's potential for 650 million barrels of oil and 50 TCF of gas.  BKP is close by.

Now for all those traders out there, maybe this will assist in understanding the excitement that is building here. 

DYOR


----------



## knighty (29 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi I am a newbie to shares and have been watching this company and this thread a bar fly told me this group could go high! Put some money on it. So then I went and found this site and low and behold here it is being spoken about. My questions are how do i really read the charts that people have put into this forum and when do people expect it do "breakout" and what does that mean. I understand they have alot of money sitting aside for the right time so to speak but as this thread started in 2006 is it going to be a long time before there are some gains if i was to put some money into it? Any advice would be appreciated. Sorry if i have put this in the wrong place!! I is only new to the game. Cheers Knighty


----------



## swm79 (29 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



knighty said:


> Hi I am a newbie to shares and have been watching this company and this thread a bar fly told me this group could go high! Put some money on it. So then I went and found this site and low and behold here it is being spoken about. My questions are how do i really read the charts that people have put into this forum and when do people expect it do "breakout" and what does that mean. I understand they have alot of money sitting aside for the right time so to speak but as this thread started in 2006 is it going to be a long time before there are some gains if i was to put some money into it? Any advice would be appreciated. Sorry if i have put this in the wrong place!! I is only new to the game. Cheers Knighty




Firstly, you should read this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370

Secondly, dont believe "tips" and i'd advise not to BLINDLY put your money "on" a stock refer to this quote i love:



> trading the stockmarket is a War. “You and them”. Every other investor is your competitor and the stockmarket is nothing more than people, people who are anonymous, people who are not like you, people who are under no moral obligation to care. The stockmarket is anyone and everyone and you are a target for them all.
> In the stockmarket taking money off fools is expected, taking money off innocents is applauded and ruining the lives, retirements, school fees funds and futures of families is an accepted no recourse “casualty of war”.




Thirdly, you might want to have a look at this http://www.trending123.com/patterns/index.html to start learning about how to read charts

Fourthly, 







> when do people expect it do "breakout"




... my friend *THAT* is the million dollar question!


----------



## greggy (29 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Sweet Synergy said:


> Chart is looking good with massive volume this morning (post showing first 30 mins).  Had a quick look at previous news and looks like capital raising done in July so nice to see that out of the way.
> 
> I took an entry this morning due to volume but a more conservative entry would be to wait till it breaks the .008 resistance .. which should then see a nice move back through the gap




Hi Sweet Synergy,

Nice chart there. I'm hoping that with some positive news that once above 0.8c that it will close the gap between 0.8c and 3c rather quickly. 

Potential catalysts for this move:

1. Action on the NT oil and gas front.  News that CTP is drilling there will increase investor/trader interest. IMO a NT oil and gas boom is in the offing.  The Georgina Basin, accroding to the info posted on the CTP website is the most prospective basin in the NT. BKP is well paced here earning 75% in 2 permits in this basin.

2. An acquisiton viewed favourably by the market.  Who knows what it will be.  Speculation here but is it possible that NT Oil might even want to do a backdoor listing via BKP. NT Oil already retains a 25% interest in the 2 NT permits that its farmed out to BKP. It was only 3 odd years ago it tried to float.
DYOR


----------



## blanker (30 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Thanks for everyones comments. Thought I would contribute with this item, you may have already seen: http://conferences.minerals.nt.gov.au/cabsproceedings/Final_papers/P04_Boreham_Ambrose.pdf

I entered this stock today.


----------



## greggy (30 September 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



blanker said:


> Thanks for everyones comments. Thought I would contribute with this item, you may have already seen: http://conferences.minerals.nt.gov.au/cabsproceedings/Final_papers/P04_Boreham_Ambrose.pdf
> 
> I entered this stock today.



Hi Blanker,

Welcome aboard. Its mentioned on the CTP website that the South-eastern Georgina Basin is regarded as being the most prospective basin in the Northern Territory.
CTP and BKP (of course) are extremely well placed to benefit from this.
DYOR


----------



## swm79 (1 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

starting to see a litle bit of movement in the price here... up from .005, then to .06 and now today at .007 

MACD has pushed through 0 and we're starting to see a bit of divergence - as expected with suck a quick rise in a short time.

nice to see the line up of buyers at .005 and .006 - more than double todays volume (so far) in each of those - indicating support


----------



## greggy (1 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> starting to see a litle bit of movement in the price here... up from .005, then to .06 and now today at .007
> 
> MACD has pushed through 0 and we're starting to see a bit of divergence - as expected with suck a quick rise in a short time.
> 
> nice to see the line up of buyers at .005 and .006 - more than double todays volume (so far) in each of those - indicating support




Red Sky is farming into CTP's tenements that are next to BKP's ground. Red Sky is farming into CTP's EPA 132 (where there's potential for hundreds of millions of barrels of oil) which adjoins BKP's EPA 128. Red Sky is also farming into ATP 912 (CTP's potential here is 650 MMbls of oil and 50 TCF) which is near BKP's EPA 127. 
So todays CTP announcement has a lot of significance for BKP. 
BKP has had numerous sales at 0.7c today and solid buying support at 0.6c.
Support increasing strongly together with a rising share price, last sale at 0.7c.
DYOR


----------



## Bigukraine (2 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

 heyyyyyy ! something going on here this am. Looks like string buying to me. approx 16 buy's at 200,000 or 250,000 over a 12min time span and not comming from the buyer's line up (still the same amount in line) could be a good sign cosidering mkt opened week !


----------



## greggy (2 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Bigukraine said:


> heyyyyyy ! something going on here this am. Looks like string buying to me. approx 16 buy's at 200,000 or 250,000 over a 12min time span and not comming from the buyer's line up (still the same amount in line) could be a good sign cosidering mkt opened week !




Good announcement today. The appointment of ISIS indicates that BKP is serious about moving forward with its 2 NT permits. Of particvular interest is that ISIS will be preparing a prospective resource assessment for each of the plays, leads and prospects identified within the permits. Should the estimates be high the sp should react accordingly.
Hence, BKP has recovered from its earlier lows today and is having a number of sales at 0.7c. Considering how much the market is down, a very impressive result.
If today had been a good day for the market BKP might have gone to at least 1c on this news.
DYOR


----------



## Bigukraine (2 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



greggy said:


> Good announcement today. The appointment of ISIS indicates that BKP is serious about moving forward with its 2 NT permits. Of particvular interest is that ISIS will be preparing a prospective resource assessment for each of the plays, leads and prospects identified within the permits. Should the estimates be high the sp should react accordingly.
> Hence, BKP has recovered from its earlier lows today and is having a number of sales at 0.7c. Considering how much the market is down, a very impressive result.
> If today had been a good day for the market BKP might have gone to at least 1c on this news.
> DYOR




looking forward to the isis reports and if good we will see alot more improv. yet. True the market was flat but volumes were great came in 3rd overall today on resonable news. like you imo will only get better .:alcohol:


----------



## greggy (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Bigukraine said:


> looking forward to the isis reports and if good we will see alot more improv. yet. True the market was flat but volumes were great came in 3rd overall today on resonable news. like you imo will only get better .:alcohol:




Hi Bigukraine,

Another strong day for BKP on Friday with increasing volume.  BKP started the week at 0.5c and moved up 40% during it on massive volume.  Yesterday, the volume was roughly 13 times that of the Friday before when I bought my 4.8 million shares.  BKP finished at 0.7c, its high for the week. 

The beauty of BKP is its potential on 2 fronts:
1. Its 2 permits in the prospective Goergina Basin in NT. The Georgina Basin has potential for "hundreds of millions of barrels of oil" and multi TCFs of Gas.
It will be interesting to see what the ISIS consultantcy firm comes up with in terms of prospective (potential) resources on BKP's permits. 

2. The prospect of a new acquisition which might excite the market.

I would also like to note the fact that BKP seems to have a good PR machine as evidenced by yesterday's announcement. I wish some other companies would do more to keep their shareholders fully informed.

As per Sweet Synergy's great chart, should BKP go above 0.8c in the near future, theres a gap to fill between 08.c and 3c. This stock is being momentum driven. An increasing number of traders are obviously starting to realise BKP's strong potential.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



greggy said:


> As per Sweet Synergy's great chart, should BKP go above 0.8c in the near future, theres a gap to fill between 08.c and 3c.




Hi Greggy,

Just a quick note on this. That gap isn't really a gap in the true sense due to the fact this stock didn't trade between April 08 and July 09 and is a re-cap. 

While I agree that this stock might be due for a re-rating as per some of the reasons stated in this thread the technical reasons for the gap being filled are no longer valid.


----------



## greggy (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



nomore4s said:


> Hi Greggy,
> 
> Just a quick note on this. That gap isn't really a gap in the true sense due to the fact this stock didn't trade between April 08 and July 09 and is a re-cap.
> 
> While I agree that this stock might be due for a re-rating as per some of the reasons stated in this thread the technical reasons for the gap being filled are no longer valid.



I see where you're coming from, but just the same if this share were to go above 0.8c, theres considerable potential for a strong rally as one can construe from your message that it will be in uncharted territory, a bullish sign.
BKP, this week alone has gone up 40% on strong volume and finished the week at its weekly high.  The fact that BKP held its ground yesterday is also a positive sign.  A week ago BKP was dead quiet..Something potentially big might be happening here.
Good luck to all BKP holders and believers.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



greggy said:


> I see where you're coming from, but just the same if this share were to go above 0.8c, theres considerable potential for a strong rally as one can construe from your message that it will be in uncharted territory, a bullish sign.




That is also true, there probably won't be too much over head resistance so a breakout could be very strong.

I would put more weight on the fact that once stocks in this sector get some momentum behind them they tend to run very hard.

I hold a small parcel and will add to that if we see some strong momentum.


----------



## sagitar (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hello nomore4s, you do raise a good point - that is a valid reason why BKP may not follow historic price patterns.  However, I think that's only half the story - we still have the same stock only rebranded with respect to exploration of the same resource but within a different region, perhaps more shares on issue, and a change in management. BKP, however, is still a petroleum/gas-based company with a long trading history under the same name Baraka Petroleum. Thus, this will most likely attract the same or similar types of shareholders and arguably with the same trading style. Given there is at least a visible historic price map for this company on the charts, I would suspect key pivotal points, such as past resistance and support lines, would still serve as valid contraction points. I myself have drawn these key support/resistance lines based on past history (and perhaps others have as well) although whether they're still valid, the jury I suppose is still out.  Privately, I'd contend that they are but it would be best to wait and see.  Best of luck.


----------



## greggy (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



sagitar said:


> Hello nomore4s, you do raise a good point - that is a valid reason why BKP may not follow historic price patterns.  However, I think that's only half the story - we still have the same stock only rebranded with respect to exploration of the same resource but within a different region, perhaps more shares on issue, and a change in management. BKP, however, is still a petroleum/gas-based company with a long trading history under the same name Baraka Petroleum. Thus, this will most likely attract the same or similar types of shareholders and arguably with the same trading style. Given there is at least a visible historic price map for this company on the charts, I would suspect key pivotal points, such as past resistance and support lines, would still serve as valid contraction points. I myself have drawn these key support/resistance lines based on past history (and perhaps others have as well) although whether they're still valid, the jury I suppose is still out.  Privately, I'd contend that they are but it would be best to wait and see.  Best of luck.




Hi Sagatar,

Well written and thought out. 
BKP has had a good week from a technical point of view.  There seems to be a lot of accumulation going on.  Also, BKP's potential in its 2 NT permits is  jaw dropping. 
News of another acquisition for BKP will also increase trader interest.
I've made huge money with other companies that have been recapped.
With CTP likely to drill a number of targets over the next 6-12 months or so the spotlight will be on those explorers with exposure to the NT oil and gas sector. Indeed, it might end up being a massive boom.
Thanks to Young Trader for being the first to highlight this stock. Look at his record and you'll realise he's got a fantastic reputation.
DYOR


----------



## sagitar (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I won't duel on the issue but here's a chart to demonstrate my point. View Resources (VRE) was delisted and then relisted, although technical parameters were still valid.


----------



## greggy (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



sagitar said:


> I won't duel on the issue but here's a chart to demonstrate my point. View Resources (VRE) was delisted and then relisted, although technical parameters were still valid.




Sagitar, nice chart.  
A lot of lowly priced oil and gas stocks have had amazing runs of late.  LKO, NWE, BUY, CTP, ROG and MOG just to name a few have had excellent runs so have a number of recapped stocks.
History, over and over again, keeps on repeating itself. A number of recaps have made lots of money for traders.  Some of the more famous have been Western Metals (from 1.5c to at least 50c) during the uranium boom and what about Consolidated Minerals. 
BKP has 2 exciting permits in the NT which is becoming a hot area and is looking for new acquisitions. A number of companies have had strong runs after announcing such acquisitions, the best example during the week was MOG.
DYOR


----------



## sagitar (3 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Couldn't agree more Greggy. With energy being the next hot sector, BKP imo is well placed to making significant future share price gains. 

I have to say I was impressed with the latest announcement, not only for the content (eg. having ISIS consultants onboard) but also with the informational style and delivery of that content....it was almost as if they had been reading our minds (or was it our threads...LOL). 

Anyway, they certainly appear to be capable of promoting themselves well, which for many small / med cap stocks is often a limiting barrier to capturing market attention and appeal.  
cheers.


----------



## greggy (4 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



sagitar said:


> Couldn't agree more Greggy. With energy being the next hot sector, BKP imo is well placed to making significant future share price gains.
> 
> I have to say I was impressed with the latest announcement, not only for the content (eg. having ISIS consultants onboard) but also with the informational style and delivery of that content....it was almost as if they had been reading our minds (or was it our threads...LOL).
> 
> ...




Hi Sagitar,

I've already made the prediction that when CTP starts drilling it will turn the spotlight on companies with oil and gas interests in the NT and that it may lead to a new oil and gas boom (NT style). 
Being so close to where CTP is will be a real bonus for BKP.  The Georgina Basin is considered the most prospective basin in the NT for oil and gas.

Also, the company is great in keeping the market up to date.  I can't wiat for the ISIS consultant's report about the prospectivity of BKP's permits.
Could it possibly be the case that there are multiple prospects with potential for "hundreds of million of barrels of oil" and multiples of TCF of gas on BKP's permits just like CTP's nearby?  

BKP seems to be a speculator's dream. New management, reasonable cash levels, a good PR machine, exciting prospects and a hot sector, the nearology effect, a stock easy to get in and out of and looking for new acquisitions.  A new acquisition might also lead to a significant re-rating for BKP's share price.           

Traders are accumulating their positions. The people on the street have yet to hear of this stock which is a good thing.  Once drilling action gets underway in the overlooked NT the media spotlight will turn to CTP and other stocks like BKP. 

I've been trading since 1979 and  have never received so many enquiries from other traders about a particular stock like BKP before.  IMO the best is yet to come for BKP.
DYOR


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



sagitar said:


> I have to say I was impressed with the latest announcement, not only for the content (eg. having ISIS consultants onboard) but also with the informational style and delivery of that content..



What do I detect a hint of there.  No doubt BKP are into an area of hope with no proven oil or gas producing wells in the Georgina Basin. 



> There is no current or historic hydrocarbon production in the Georgina Basin, and the minimal exploration activities to date have been related to the identification of minerals. 18 wells have been drilled in this area and none tested valid structural closures.




No valid structural closures but over in Queensland there was some gas found.



> Early exploration in the Georgina Basin consisted of stratigraphic holes or wells whose location was based on surface geological mapping.  This included a number of wells drilled in the 1950s and 1960s, culminating in the Ethabuka-1 well in Queensland which recovered gas at 6,000 m3 per day (240,000 cfd) on test.




As usual, do your own research.


----------



## greggy (4 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Wysiwyg said:


> What do I detect a hint of there.  No doubt BKP are into an area of hope with no proven oil or gas producing wells in the Georgina Basin.
> 
> No valid structural closures but over in Queensland there was some gas found.
> 
> As usual, do your own research.




Ah yes, Wysiwyg,

I remember your last inspiring comment "Yes the big dry bunger in Mauritania and then folded up in Colombia. I hope they got rid of that `talk it up` bald guy." I think with new management that the talk it up bald guy has gone and BKP has a reasonable amount of cash and new prospects. Its also looking for new acquisitions as we speak.   

I'm sure that traders have done their own research and like what they see. It might aslo be foolish to write Young Trader off so quickly.  Turnover has increased sharply last week and the share price has gone up 40% in a week. 
Since your last negative post BKP has gone up 40%..What will the effect be this time around..

No ones doubting that the NT is still relatively frontier territory.  Also as mentioned time and time again, the Gerogina Basin is considered the most prospective basin for oil and gas in the NT.  Many oil and gas analysts agree in this regard. This is where BKP is and CTP has a large acreage there as well.  Indeed, interest has also increased of late for CTP and they now have stong financial backing.

But perhaps I'm just wasting my time here with non-believers.  If we took the occasional negative punter's word I reckon Australia would still have been looking now for its first barrrel of oil..The Browse Basin and others would never have been discovered...LOL.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (4 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Wysiwyg said:


> Probably a fizzer and better chance in the Taoudeni Basin.Further down the line looks good. :hide:




..And one more thing Wysiwyg. I remember this post of yours back in 2006.
It might explain the reason as to why you're so negative.  For all we know you might have lost a fair bit on it back then, but now its a different company with new management, exciting prospects, reasonable amounts of cash and no debt. 

Its now been recapped although I note back in 2006 you thought "further down the line looks good". Back in 2006 wasn't the share price trading in the odd 30c range...Surprise...surprise..you were wrong even back then. At least you're consistent..LOL

Anyway, best of luck with your other trading activities.  As for me, I'll continue to DMOR (a new abbreviation for me, Do My Own Research).


----------



## the bank (12 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Greggy i couldn't agree more on the prospective value of BKP. I hate to sound like Wysiwyg, but suppose ISIS reports come back negative, what other assets/options do BKP have?
I hold $500 of this stock, just unsure whether/when to pump some more $$ in!
Cheers


----------



## greggy (12 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



the bank said:


> Greggy i couldn't agree more on the prospective value of BKP. I hate to sound like Wysiwyg, but suppose ISIS reports come back negative, what other assets/options do BKP have?
> I hold $500 of this stock, just unsure whether/when to pump some more $$ in!
> Cheers



The bank,

I can't wait for the ISIS consultant's report about the prospectivity of BKP's permits.
Could it possibly be the case that there are multiple prospects with potential for "hundreds of million of barrels of oil" and multiples of TCF of gas on BKP's permits just like CTP's nearby?  The Georgina Basin is considered to be the most prospective basin for oil and gas in the NT.
BKP is also looking at several possible acquisitions as we speak.
I'm not a financial adviser and therefore can't advise whether you should buy any more shares.
DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (13 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I have deleted the last 5 posts in this thread because of the low content in them. While some were borderline and could have stayed I have deleted them all because they didn't add anything to this thread.

We don't really need posts speculating about the orders going through as we don't know the buyers or the sellers reasons for their actions.

Let's try and keep up the content in our posts in this thread and make it worthwhile for everyone.

Thank you.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKPs re-rating will happen shortly imo as there are 2 imminent catalysts

1. The company is completing a resource estimation for its 2 Gergian Basin permits near CTP's grounds

"Isis will initially assist Baraka with a full technical review of the petroleum systems
within EP 127 and EP 128 as well as prepare a prospective resource assessment for each
of the plays, leads and prospects identified within the permits."

Given the huge prospective resources CTP have outlined all around BKP (see the image attached) ie next door CTP have outline a possible 650M bls of Oil and 50 TCF of CSG it is not unreasonable to expect BKP to come out with prospective resources of 100M-200M bls of Oil as well as 5-15TCF of CSG

Now even though these resources will be prospective targets in nature it will be enough to ignite the markets interest and I would suspect a re-rating to possibly 1.5c will occur


2. The company is also on the acquisition path and I would suspect that a new project may be acquired in the not to distant future that is assuming a suitable one can be found



DYOR as these are my thoughts only but as I said from the start this reminds me alot of LKO around the 0.005c level prior to the experts report which the company said time and time again was coming and subsequently saw the share price rise to 1.8c


----------



## greggy (13 October 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> BKPs re-rating will happen shortly imo as there are 2 imminent catalysts
> 
> 1. The company is completing a resource estimation for its 2 Gergian Basin permits near CTP's grounds
> 
> ...




Hi Young Trader,

Excellent post mate. Your research keeps on getting even better.
Today for the benefit of interested parties, I rang Colin Vost, a Director of BKP on (08) 9363 1700 and spoke to him about BKP for 6 minutes. I found him to be very informative and happy to answer questions that he could indeed reply to.
Firstly, I asked him how long it will take for the company to receive the ISIS consultancy report. He told me that they should surely receive it within a month at the latest. This report will be highlighting potential targets and sizes. I asked him whether its possible as to whether BKP's permits might contain similar targets to CTPs ATP912 which is closeby. In this CTP permit theres potential for 650 million barrels of oil and 50 TCF of Gas. Colin says that the company is optimistic about the prospectivity of the region and that the company is hoping for targets of a similar size. However, it will up to ISIS to come up with the report.

Secondly, I asked him about the company's cash position and he informed me that BKP had more than sufficient cash to survive and do considerable work on BKP's 2 permits. The company has low overheads and is debt free. 

Down the track, a larger company might approach the company about a potential farm-in and therefore free carry BKP. I speculated that this possibility down the track might end up with BKP having a 20% free carried interest, to which he said it might be a possibility down the track. It was noted that there was considerable interest in the NT region as it stands.

Thirdly, BKP has already stated that it was looking for new acquisitions. Colin said it might weeks in a couple of instances or months in others before a deal is sealed. The opportunites on the table include outside the oil and gas sector. Previously he told me there were 8 acquisitions on the table that the board was looking at including coal (CSM?). He didn't want to go any further than he has already due to ASX rules.

DYOR


----------



## the bank (2 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

What do you think about the buyer:seller ratio for BKP Greggy? Also, any thoughts about the nature/reasons for the large volume? Scared shareholders or excitement?


----------



## BESBS Player (19 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day all.

Managed to buy into BKP over the last fortnight.

ISIS report offers a great chance of a quick SP spike *IF* the news is positive (call me cynical but firms that produce poor estimates at this stage of the process don't tend to stay in work for that long!).

SP seems to have a solid platform at .005c. 

Happy to watch and see if we do get a spike...


Holding BKP at .005c


----------



## BESBS Player (19 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Draft released.

Management state "Very encouraging"...buyers moving in...full report probably next week.

Nice move. Management keep investors informed and start to build attention and SP expectation/movement for the big announcement. 


Holding BKP at .005c


----------



## swm79 (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Draft released.
> 
> Management state "Very encouraging"...buyers moving in...full report probably next week.
> 
> ...




g'day BESBS

i've been holding this one for a few months now... there was a bit more volitility in it when i first got in so i only managed a 0.006 entry point.

seems like any good piece of news will get this one off the ground - with the nearology of CTP 

great to see the ISIS report being finalised, should get more news after that 

may be something similar to LKO

report is "extremely encouraging"... well now i'm extremely encouraged!!!

only thing that concerns me is the small amount of cash onboard... another CR?... i'd hate to see any MORE paper out there

very happy that these guys have two bites of the cherry - dulsie and toko

been flying under the radar - time something put a stop to that.... isis maybe??

good luck


----------



## adobee (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

they need to update there details.. whenever i look at a brokerage platform for reasearch it states that they are in the congo or somewhere no mention of central NT.

CTP starts drilling shortly, should be results in December.. Should have some nearology affects.. but CTP is the sultan of NT


----------



## swm79 (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



adobee said:


> they need to update there details.. whenever i look at a brokerage platform for reasearch it states that they are in the congo or somewhere no mention of central NT.
> 
> CTP starts drilling shortly, should be results in December.. Should have some nearology affects.. but CTP is the sultan of NT




check YT's posts and you'll see where the tenements are.

was in CTP a while ago and need to get back in but just dont have the available funds at the moment

any spotlight on CTP will be good for BKP IMO


----------



## knighty (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

There seems to a fair bit of rading in this today. I wonder if this is due to the latest release of test drilling? Any ideas? it seems to be fluctuating a bit


----------



## quarky (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



knighty said:


> There seems to a fair bit of rading in this today. I wonder if this is due to the latest release of test drilling? Any ideas? it seems to be fluctuating a bit



opened at 0.006
it reached a high of 0.009
with sellers at 0.009 outnumbering buyers at 0.008 (with the majority asking at 0.007)

i've been watching this stock for several weeks now and really feel like i should have gotten in on the action but with details so skint about this company, i didn't have the courage.

now, it's gotten a bit more spotlight and the ISIS report looks like it'll bring more to the table, and BKP should then break the 0.01 price


----------



## swm79 (20 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

i'd say it would have very much to do with the draft test drilling being quoted as "extremely encouraging" and long termers who were in at 0.005 taking profits at 0.008... 60% is nice in anyones business.

possibly willing to test their hand at getting back onboard at a lower price when the hype settles down in a few days.... still a relatively unknown share flying under the radar IMO


----------



## Sweet Synergy (22 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Wow, exceptionally nice volume on friday, so thought I'd post a chart.

Biggest volume day to date for BKP.  With a momentum push like this and having broken into the gap .... it's quite likely to run hard.


----------



## BESBS Player (22 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Expect BKP to run further still as we now know that the ISIS report is due to be released any time and it has already been tagged as 'Very Encouraging" by management. Nice hint, eh! I'll be holding through to the full report then make any decision.


Holding at .005c


----------



## swm79 (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Expect BKP to run further still as we now know that the ISIS report is due to be released any time and it has already been tagged as 'Very Encouraging" by management. Nice hint, eh! I'll be holding through to the full report then make any decision.
> 
> 
> Holding at .005c




i agree... will be interesting to see what she does when the actual report is released.... i wonder what "extremely encouraging" means?

nice hint and nice time for employees, family, friends, neighbours, dogs etc etc etc etc to take up a holding before the actual release of the report(providing it is good)!

cant say we'd be waiting too long for the actual report to come out - ASX might push them into releasing if there's much of a delay


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

So Central is an obvious company to do a comparison with - I have'nt done anything more than a thumbnail sketch, and am yet to read the CTP thread properly but it seems that CTP has not reported any results yet and does not hold anything but targets. Shortly BKP should be in a similar position following this report being published.

Looking at CTP's market cap and translating that to BKP gives price of 4.9c - assuming that BKP ends up with the same types of ttargets as CTP. So once the report is published we should be able to add a pretty simple factor (depending on tagets as a % of CTP's) to get a reasonable idea of what BKP should run to. I always add an 'alpha'aount ot fair value for the price over-run as the herd gets carried away. 

Hopefully this will provide my first multi-bagger for 2009!! (It's been a long long time since my last....)

So who can crush my dreams with some cold hard facts off the top of their head?


----------



## metal_loz (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I think I have left it a little late to get in on the action. I don't know if I want to buy in at 0.8c.


----------



## nomore4s (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



metal_loz said:


> I think I have left it a little late to get in on the action. I don't know if I want to buy in at 0.8c.




metal_loz,

Can you please add some more reasoning to this post. Why do you think it is too late to get in and why don't you want to buy @ 0.8c?

This is a reminder to all posters that ASF expects a high standard of posting in the stock threads to keep the quality content up for the benefit of all users of the site. Posts like the above would normally be removed so to save wasting both your time and the mods time please try to add some useful content.

Thank you.


----------



## treeman (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

There has been plenty of buyers getting in at .8 and .9 on friday and today, I don't think they share the same concerns as metal_loz. I have topped up at .9 as well as it looks like the action is just about to start


----------



## metal_loz (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

My concern is the negative equity balance and limited cash as of the 30th Oct 09 ($1 988 196). If the report doesn't come back as positive as we think it will, the price may fall back to the support level of 0.3c. 

If BKP then require more capital the shareprice may be further diluted.

I was also waiting to see if there was going to be a pullback to 0.7c.

I'm new to investing so please don't trust my newbie analysis


----------



## skyQuake (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



metal_loz said:


> My concern is the negative equity balance and limited cash as of the 30th Oct 09 ($1 988 196). If the report doesn't come back as positive as we think it will, the price may fall back to the support level of 0.3c.
> 
> If BKP then require more capital the shareprice may be further diluted.
> 
> ...




Think something is wrong with your chart lol. 
Most of us are in for the BESBS play rather than a longer term investment.
Its made a decent breakout and retacement has been minimal (ie just the spread) so we should see this run a  bit. Lots of players won't sell till gap fill so thats an added bonus as well.


----------



## swm79 (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



skyQuake said:


> Think something is wrong with your chart lol.
> Most of us are in for the BESBS play rather than a longer term investment.
> Its made a decent breakout and retacement has been minimal (ie just the spread) so we should see this run a  bit. Lots of players won't sell till gap fill so thats an added bonus as well.




something wrong indeed 

nice flame on that last candle there!!!!!!

if only!!!

good to see its selling into 9s again today


----------



## BESBS Player (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day guys.

Interesting to read and see the charts. I can genuinely say that I have no idea what they say but I try to simply read what I think will/will not trigger the market.

1. We have an increasing SP and increasing volumes.
2. This has largely run on the release of the draft ISIS report that management claim is good.
3. ISIS report due very soon.
4. Odds are very good that the report shall be positive (given earlier management comment)
5. Happy to punt on a SP spike when ISIS report is announced.
6. Depends what it then says as to how long I stay. 

Not sure too many are in this one for the long haul (ie. years...?)


Cheers,
BESBS Player


----------



## swm79 (23 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> Interesting to read and see the charts. I can genuinely say that I have no idea what they say but I try to simply read what I think will/will not trigger the market.
> 
> ...




hey BESBS 

you've summed it up pretty well there, as always. 

charts dont really tell you much more than what you've already mentioned there - increased volume, increased SP

price and volume are so low usually that anything that brings the spotlight on these guys will cause the SP to jump... but with that, any negative will take your money just as fast!

hard to see it dropping until the report comes out though


----------



## BESBS Player (25 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Swm79,

Agree 100%.

While it was always going to see quick profit-taking, BKP has much SP growth potential ahead IMHO. This is just the start of a re-rating for BKP as management are getting BKP into new projects as quickly as possible. Next chapter approaching is the full ISIS report. Given the size of some of the CTP areas, it could be "very encouraging" reading!  


Holding BKP at .005c


----------



## Jay-684 (26 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Another positive announcement yesterday by BKP re Geoscience Australia completing a 373km seismic line that traverses accross BKP's EP127 and 128 permits. 

Data not scheduled to be available/released until late 2010 however.

Full announcement on Comsec website (amongst others)

Continuing to HOLD for ISIS report.

DYOR


----------



## jancha (26 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> hey BESBS
> 
> you've summed it up pretty well there, as always.
> 
> ...




Well spotlight would be on the 40 million shares sold in one hit!! What do you make of that? Certainly makes you rethink about holding.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (26 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I've had two of my most promising shares hit by scalpers today BKP and EGO. You just have to look for the signs and hope that you are right that it is scalping and not leaking news causing the run. 

I ahve scalped in the past (but not volumes anywhere near big enough to affect price) so I shouldn't complain, but it irritates me when big players make moves like this that end up unsettling holders and driving sp's down - then they start the buying pressure and do it all over again. It's abit like thievery in my mind.

Does anyone have access to information that can identify a single large buyer / seller in the list?  Beig armed with this type of info would be useful in determining if big volume dumps where due to a rogue elephant or a herd of antelope....


----------



## skyQuake (27 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Datsun Disguise said:


> I've had two of my most promising shares hit by scalpers today BKP and EGO. You just have to look for the signs and hope that you are right that it is scalping and not leaking news causing the run.
> 
> I ahve scalped in the past (but not volumes anywhere near big enough to affect price) so I shouldn't complain, but it irritates me when big players make moves like this that end up unsettling holders and driving sp's down - then they start the buying pressure and do it all over again. It's abit like thievery in my mind.
> 
> Does anyone have access to information that can identify a single large buyer / seller in the list?  Beig armed with this type of info would be useful in determining if big volume dumps where due to a rogue elephant or a herd of antelope....




A large insto/private guy bought up 39mil stock (from 0.6 to 0.8) through the day of the run up VWAP of 7.6ish
He sold 23.5 Mil @ 8 when he took that entire price level. No data yet for the 25th Nov

Seems unlikely its him taking out the 0.7c level.

Cheers


----------



## swm79 (27 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



jancha said:


> Well spotlight would be on the 40 million shares sold in one hit!! What do you make of that? Certainly makes you rethink about holding.




why am i re-thinking my holding because of that?

all of this action is still above my buy-in... as long as it stays there i couldnt care less

ann out today just letting people know not to read too much in to their ann re: the ISIS report.... but we're again reminded that the dirs are "extremely excited"... excellent work guys - keep it subtle haha


----------



## metal_loz (28 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

A new announcement came out last night. A directors change of interest where 8,000,000 shares were sold in the market.

They say the reason for this was so they could exercise their options on the shares and does not reflect their view of the positive potential for the company to go forward.

Holding at $0.008


----------



## Datsun Disguise (28 November 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



skyQuake said:


> A large insto/private guy bought up 39mil stock (from 0.6 to 0.8) through the day of the run up VWAP of 7.6ish
> He sold 23.5 Mil @ 8 when he took that entire price level. No data yet for the 25th Nov
> 
> Seems unlikely its him taking out the 0.7c level.
> ...




Thanks SQ - how do you get this info and is it accessible to a mug like me (commsec access only and an internet connection). What do I need to be able to see this stuff?


----------



## skyQuake (1 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Thanks SQ - how do you get this info and is it accessible to a mug like me (commsec access only and an internet connection). What do I need to be able to see this stuff?




Just IRESS. I'm looking at Desktop IRESS rather than webIRESS though. 
Just going through time and sales. 3days after the trade ASX releases which broker each trade was done through. Eg, that Selling 0.7c line in one go was not the same guy that broke the 0.8 line. (Commsec seller sold 40mil @ 0.7 in one go).

Cheers.


----------



## happytown (10 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

the following was originally posted yesterday afternoon (after a telephone conversation with a BKP neddy) and subsequently deleted during the 20min editing phase:

update on BKP

isis report is expected within 7-10 days (BKP receipt of)

draft report was approx 120 pages, will probably release a condensed, less technical report to the market

historic drill core was located and has been re-tested for inclusion

potential for shale oil/gas opportunities - arthur shale looks very interesting

suggest perusal of BPT's recent ATCO/Cooper jv shale gas/oil ann's to get better understanding

canadian co's huge shale oil/gas potential nth of BKP's permits

AEC (canadian co with expl permits adjacent to BKP and $9M in the bank) have approached BKP a number of times re the possibility of a jv/farm-in, BKP would be potentially amenable (and free-carried) provided it does not lock up BKP's permits while they exploit their own (AEC, that is), this would allow BKP to spend money on other opportunities

marketrazon has landed
have you visited the commodity comparitorium?


----------



## happytown (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

the isis report is expected to be received by bkp anytime from tomorrow onwards

their next door permit neighbour is keen to jv/farm-in, with 3 approaches to bkp already

the next week may prove interesting times

marketrazon has landed
asf is a brackish pond, a microcosm of a world of sorts, if you will, it even comes replete with its own leeches and parasites


----------



## happytown (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

baraka ann just out, isis report received today, further detailed ann re info in report to follow

initial response from market, negative

marketrazon has landed
so we were 1 day out


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

The markets reastion to BKPs report is understandable

its too complicated and so hard to understand

people fear what they dont understand and so the herd being fearful is dumping

fundamentally seems a good report but Im no Oil Geo


bottom line company needs to work on its PR skills


----------



## jancha (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> why am i re-thinking my holding because of that?
> 
> all of this action is still above my buy-in... as long as it stays there i couldnt care less
> 
> ann out today just letting people know not to read too much in to their ann re: the ISIS report.... but we're again reminded that the dirs are "extremely excited"... excellent work guys - keep it subtle haha




Re thinking your holding now? I personally would have taken a profit. Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## swm79 (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

jancha - no, as YT has said, i dont think the market has understood the announcement.

punters didnt see the headline "massive oil deposit found" and sold on not understanding the technicals.

i'm not a geo and i dont fully understand the technicals myself, but i'm still holding... because they havent drilled we dont actually know anything.

but with the neighbours and the area that they're in i think it might only be a matter of time; and that's when the real money is made.

so i'm holding a while longer yet.


----------



## jancha (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> jancha - no, as YT has said, i dont think the market has understood the announcement.
> 
> punters didnt see the headline "massive oil deposit found" and sold on not understanding the technicals.
> 
> ...




Quite a large sell @ 28m in one minute. Dont think that i'd be selling because i couldn't understand technicalities of the announcement. 
Anyway good luck with it.


----------



## swm79 (15 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



jancha said:


> Quite a large sell @ 28m in one minute. Dont think that i'd be selling because i couldn't understand technicalities of the announcement.
> Anyway good luck with it.




could be someone waiting to pick up an easy 20 or 30% on news 

report released at 11.47 - that trade went through at 12:04.... is that enough time to make an informed decision as to what the technicals say??? i dont know.

either way the presentation told me that there are not just one but three working petroleum systems and several reserviors and that oil and gas generation has occured... and that they're going to have to do a lot more work to fully understand what is there themselves


----------



## Bigukraine (16 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> could be someone waiting to pick up an easy 20 or 30% on news
> 
> report released at 11.47 - that trade went through at 12:04.... is that enough time to make an informed decision as to what the technicals say??? i dont know.
> 
> either way the presentation told me that there are not just one but three working petroleum systems and several reserviors and that oil and gas generation has occured... and that they're going to have to do a lot more work to fully understand what is there themselves




Only problem with what you have said is with their (BKP) limited funds (under $2 mill) a cap raise would prob be in the wings imo and again a dilution of share's / price ?


----------



## swm79 (16 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

that's true. i would think that they would need to raise funds. hopefully they'll do the right thing by sharholders and go with a renounceable rights issue rather than a placement


----------



## happytown (16 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

the report's executive summary read badly, the cores were crap (the core with the strong oil stain isn't even from within BKP's permit areas), the neddy was really going on about the shale potential in the permits (hardly touched on in the exec summary), their best bet may be to let AEC farm-in (they are certainly keen to)

could the exec summary's 'technicalities' be a way of papering over the cracks

the following is telling from the report's executive summary



> ...
> 
> Oil shows of *poor to fair quality* have been recorded in a *large number of wells*
> 
> ...



lots of wells but nothing decent

good luck to holders

marketrazon has landed
lead me to your taker


----------



## Miner (16 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I have been following BKP for some time including company's reports published, its website, ASX announcement, ASF postings and a new (old for many) forum called HC.

I am finding (sorry for extremist enthusiastics for BKP) there is some good correlation in the pattern between BKP and BCC. 

If I am not shot by BKP lovers :rocketwho, I feel both the stocks are favourites of day traders with least technical strengths.

I am qualifying myself not to be an oil and gas expert or financial guru to understand this game. But sharing my novice thoughts without prejudice in this forum.

I was seriously considernig to invest on BKP but now finding it as hot potato and do not want to repeat my sin as I did on BCC


----------



## swm79 (17 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Miner said:


> I have been following BKP for some time including company's reports published, its website, ASX announcement, ASF postings and a new (old for many) forum called HC.
> 
> I am finding (sorry for extremist enthusiastics for BKP) there is some good correlation in the pattern between BKP and BCC.
> 
> ...




i understand your frustration Miner. 

BCC has been, for those who got in ON the rise (including me) been a dog and has been probably THE most ramped shares on HC of 2009... but they are yet to live up to their expectations 

i am by no means an extremist enthusiastic towards BKP, but i take it for what it is - a speccie with some prospective tennements.

i'm not too sure about the correlation between BCC and BKP though - unless you're talking about the amount of hype by traders and the naiive who think they will make 1800% in two days... i think if BKP DOES eventually move it will be bogged by the HUGE amount of paper out there for it and those who are looking for HUGE returns overnight will be thoroughly dissappointed. 

a lot of the times its good to shut out the forums and stick with the facts of what has been published by the company. i'm not a geo, but from my limited understanding there is a case to be made for the potential of this company... call that a ramp, call it what you will but if i didnt feel that way i wouldnt be invested. 

as you say traders have a field day with this one - providing them with 20-30 and 40% returns on rumour... but i think that can tell you that you could happily put a bid in at 0.005 and have 95% confidence that it will be filled. 

whether you believe any of that or not or you think i'm a ramper etc etc is of no concern to me, i'm happy to put a few $$$ in (25% of my usual investment given its risk) this one and put it in the bottom draw for a while. 

dont believe everything you read - especially on forums! you dont know what people's motivations are!!!

good luck


----------



## Miner (17 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



swm79 said:


> i understand your frustration Miner.
> 
> BCC has been, for those who got in ON the rise (including me) been a dog and has been probably THE most ramped shares on HC of 2009... but they are yet to live up to their expectations
> 
> ...





Dear Swm79

where do I start ?

First of all thank you very much for considering a reply to my post.

It was a very well written thoughtful response. I do agree with your observation.

I could not consider you as a ramper at all. I have now developed an instinct (not a science) to watch for the signal of rampers. I have noticed some times rampers do post good quality information so that ramping takes on face value. Rest assured you were not at all been considered to be one of them. I would refrain to share my observation of those postings but have observed  them mainly in BCC, BKP and GCR.  

:topicIMO David H or the Speculator from Eureka Reports, is a great ramper and has many followers (including me).  I always read all of his articles with a pinch of salt and now make my own judgement. I would not be surprised if Dave  reads ASF too and will soon come out with BKP as his hit list.


I was however intrigued by the end statement in your message footer. Honestly could not understand and did a Google Search. Do you know in Google search your positngs from ASF came as the fourt item ? Great outcome to see how ASF gets searched by Google (Joe - are you listening and take a credit mate).

*Veteri Frondescit Honore* comes out with this explanation:

_But memories remain. The Green Dragon of The Buffs can still be worn by those who served. In Books of Remembrance, at Canterbury and at Dover, Charles Brading is commemorated.  “Veteri Frondescit Honore”. That is the motto of The Buffs, Charlie’s regiment, and it is a fitting epitaph to his name. It means, "*with its ancient honour it is evergreen*".   _ 

Bottom line swm79 - A person like you who can use such an excellent reference back to history IMO does not meet the specification of a ramper. So enjoy. :thankyou:


----------



## swm79 (17 December 2009)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Miner said:


> Dear Swm79
> 
> where do I start ?
> 
> ...




thanks for the kind words Miner.

i also get the Eureka Report. i dont follow DH though. i did in the beginning because you could actually hit his entry price on the day after his recommendation and make some seriously easy money, but a few months later it became ridiculous.

i made a bit of money on ROL (wish i hadnt sold that one when i did!!!!) and a few others, but its hard work out there these days... if you want to follow DH you can still get his entry but you'll need to be prepared to sit and wait for the SP to strike your bid. 

i understand what you're saying about him though - easy to make your portfolio look brilliant with lots of supporters forming a base for you and the SP constantly spiking the next day forcing some buyers in WAY above his entry point... i'd love that control!

if you can stay one step ahead of DH that where the fun begins... i have no possible way of knowing how to do it but i have fluked it a few times - i managed to do it with ERM, EMU and BUL and sold on his spike... didnt get OBJ though - stupidly sold that at 1.2c 

i dont usually trade like that but i'm keen to lock in my profits and preserve my capital this year considering the gut wrenchingly bad year i had last year

if DH buys into BKP i'll have to take it that he's stalking me  although i wouldnt like to predict that he would be here any time soon as BKP's balance sheet isnt clean enough for that yet.

if they do a CR and clear the debt and build enough cash for a drill then re-drill and flowtest Elk7A i wouldnt doubt that he would be sniffing around 

good spotting on the footer there Miner. however, your source relates to the english military "Buffs". my motto is that of an australian infantry brigade which carried the same.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (9 January 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Did anyone else see the 50m volume trade go through on Friday? Took out the entire level at .006 - which was good as support seemed to be waning for the stock with a dip down into .004 looking possible before this guy/girl swooped in.


----------



## Bigukraine (11 January 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Did anyone else see the 50m volume trade go through on Friday? Took out the entire level at .006 - which was good as support seemed to be waning for the stock with a dip down into .004 looking possible before this guy/girl swooped in.




Yeah i saw this happen and i would like to add an approx $150k trade for ctp was done at around the same time . Someone taking a position in the area? who know's but was  interesting to see.:dunno:


----------



## Liar's Poker (31 January 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKP's Quarterly Activities Report and Cashflow was released on Friday (29th January 2010). 

IMO, it doesn't really have anything in it that we didn't already know. Still the same marketing pitch about how much attention the area is getting and how good results are being experienced nearby. 

Someone needs to tell them that to save the marketing pitch, unless good results are coming out of EP127 and EP128. 

There was some mention of discussions regarding future opportunities. Volume looks to have remained consistent after the announcement.  

Note: Currently holding BKP


----------



## Liar's Poker (16 February 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Did anyone see the 14,250,000 volume go through on the 11th of Feb?

Took out the entire .004 level.

I couldn't find any information to justify the increased interest. It will be interesting to see if it happens again at .004 (today). 

Note: Currently holding BKP


----------



## dan-o (13 April 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

this one is back up to 0.5 today on low volume. all has gone quiet here..
anyone know anything whats happening at BKP?


----------



## Bigukraine (13 April 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



dan-o said:


> this one is back up to 0.5 today on low volume. all has gone quiet here..
> anyone know anything whats happening at BKP?




Have a read on bkp's web site or ann on the asx (BKP) a farm in was ann giving bkp funds for further exploration in 127/128 hope this helps!


----------



## BESBS Player (28 August 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day all,

It has taken close to one month to get stock at .003c - hopefully it shall be worth the patience.

My understanding is that BKP could see drilling in the Georgina Basin prior to Christmas. 
EP 127 and EP 128 (BKP have retained 25% with unlisted partners N.T.Oil and have farmed out 50% to Georgina Basins Ltd). As part of the JV, Georgina are to provide a resource estimate (due soon).

While the evaluation is not out, it seems odd that a Canadian based firm would farm in for a 50% play and foot the bill for the report unless they thought that the prospects showed some promise. BKP are the only Australian listed player in this activity at present.

At .003c, the leverege for success is significant. Historically, BKP is around all-time low prices.
In the past, as late as Dec. 2009 (and remember that the markets were still shaky then), BKP ran to .009c on 'nearology' with some CTP leases. This time, assuming that all progresses as planned and we see drilling by Christmas, BKP could easily turn into a trader's play toy. 

There are no guarantees here but this one ticks enough boxes for me to take a punt at this level.

Holding at .003c


----------



## BESBS Player (7 September 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

We should be getting closer to some action in the South Georgina Basin.

I have copied this post from Katandra at HC. 

"I believe that Ryder Scott has estimated that the Arthur Creek shale, which AEC sees as an analogue to the Bakken Shale in SW Saskatchewan, contains an unrisked, undiscovered, best prospective resource of 8.9 billion barrels of oil in EP 103 and EP 104 only. Ryder Scott are currently preparing a resource estimate for EP 127 and 128. The release of that report later this month, along with more details on the timing of Macintyre #2" , should see BKP moving. 

Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## BESBS Player (8 September 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

It looks like we are seeing the first obvious interest in BKP. Over 58m shares sold today (a large amount for BKP) and SP has moved from a dribble at
 .003c to touching .005c at times today. 

Watching carefully...bring on the Ryder Scott resource estimation! If it is anything like the recent report for EP 103 and 104, then this will get trader interest in a hurry.


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## BESBS Player (9 September 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Large volumes through, today.

Looks like some traders are getting loaded up...


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## Miner (9 September 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Large volumes through, today.
> 
> Looks like some traders are getting loaded up...
> 
> ...




mate your consistency with BKP did pay you off. 
My good ness what a volume. DNH but that is okay and grapes are still sweet . (Do not want to confess that my buy order at .003 did not work out even the prices were jumping between .003 and .004 due to a large no of orders on waiting list) 
I have noticed how diligently you have been making comments on BKP.

Congratulations for your hard work and sharing secret in ASF


----------



## BESBS Player (11 September 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Miner,

Thanks for your kind words.
I do try and make informative posts (and then small updates when appropriate). For me it is important to make a post as soon as I have finished buying (at least for the time being), clearly state the risks & potential rewards, and also state the price that I bought in (usually around the SP when posting). This shows that I am genuine and lets others consider what I write. After all, the vast majority of companies have plenty of shares on offer for all at ASF to make a quid. 

Like all stocks, there are no guarantees but for the reasons listed, I think BKP is a very likely chance of significant BESBS (Buy Early Sell Before Spud) gains before drilling late in this quarter.

All the best with your investments.

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## BESBS Player (19 October 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Looks like gravy-train is delayed. Drilling in EP 127 at Macintyre now should occur in February once the Canadians get the Georgina Basin program underway in January.


Still holding...I'll just wait the extra few weeks.


----------



## STRAT (21 October 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Looks like gravy-train is delayed. Drilling in EP 127 at Macintyre now should occur in February once the Canadians get the Georgina Basin program underway in January.
> 
> 
> Still holding...I'll just wait the extra few weeks.



Hi Garry... 
Its been a long time sleeping for a BESBS play eh? 
I guess I can wait another four months


----------



## BESBS Player (29 October 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Strat,

Just as I said on the 19th, BKP have announced today that drilling is no longer for October but "early 2011." 
Knowing the country, the rig required, funding etc., I am hoping for late February but at the moment, probably April. JMHO on the presicted timing...


Still happy to hold and accumulate on weakness as the game is still on, simply delayed. A potential bagger remains...


----------



## Greenbow (3 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

It looks like there is a fair bit going on with BKP. Vol's up and hits 0.006c

Here she goes...


----------



## againsthegrain (3 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Anticipation for the Scott Ryder report, if it comes out in the coming days with the positive news that management has been promising this will really take off, lets hope this momentum build up is not for nothing


----------



## beatle (3 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I've had a wad of BKP filed in my bottom drawer for ages, knowing that sometime in the future it will blow. It seems as though there is something setting it off at the moment, and it may well be the Scott Ryder report, but I would be interested to know what is the basis of the company recently bringing on a new Technical Director - maybe this relates to some business that he is up to? (I know nothing as the colonel says, but pre-supposing something for the share price to have gone up after such a long time in hibernation!).


----------



## beatle (4 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKP was a stellar performer yesterday, moving up 50% from its recent trading at 0.4 cents up to 0.6 cents. I notice that there is one bidder at 0.5 cents at the front end, of 18 million shares - that bidder is actually a part of a larger bid of 30 million shares. I would love to know what he/she knows about BKP!

I am not convinced at this point that its about its Georgina Basin holdings, I wouldn't mind it being something completely different regarding new business. In fact I bought my shares when I read that BKP were actively seeking to diversify their business interests with another project. They had previously sought approval of shareholders to place a few hundred million shares over the following 3 months period, but nothing came of it at the time. Thus I kept the shares in my bottom drawer. Is it now time to watch this space with regard to new business opportunities, I hope so .....


----------



## BESBS Player (4 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day guys.

The Ryder-Scott report is due out soon and I imagine that many punters see huge SP leverege if/when the report claims to have huge potential reserves in the Georgina Basin.

As a secondary topic, Beatle might well be on to something. I can't see BKP wanting to remain a one-trick pony so no doubt they are sniffing around. Maybe different stage of development of the company could also explain recent changes (skill sets) in personal.

Either way, I'm happy to be sitting on a 100% profit at present. :


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## beatle (5 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BESB, great to see your post and I can feel your confidence regarding the Ryder Scott report - I have no view on the outcome of that report, but if I take a line through adjacent permit holder CTP with regard to the market capitalisation comparison of the two then BKP is in for some very interesting times, notwithstanding CTP has considerably more acreage:
1. CTP has more cash in bank (not sure how much now, as it has burnt a lot of cash recently before going to the market, but if we assume $30 million, based on last cash flow report as of 30 sept report), then its enterprise value is around $30 million. 
2. BKP enterprise value around $9 million. 
BKP has free carried interests in certain of its tenements so it doesn't burn cash to have exploration advance potential value for the first wells in each of 2 permits, and it retains 75% interest in the 75km² area surrounding the Elkedra-7 site on EP 128 where previous drilling has indicated heavy oil staining!

This suggests to me that BKP has the potential to run a long way up from its current share price, certainly potentially double or more of its current 0.6 cents share price just on its Georgina Basin assets, let alone any future new business venture, that could add considerably more if a good project is added (that's actually the basis of my past investment).


----------



## againsthegrain (5 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

What a finish to the day, .07 is just at the finger tips, come on bring out the report monday


----------



## BESBS Player (5 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Ryder-Scott soon but REALLY nice times ahead in 2011  Once the drill bit approaches, then we will see a 2nd flurry.


----------



## beatle (6 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi All, and great to see some more posts on the BKP thread!

What a week of excitement, and with no real indication of what is up with BKP apart from the speculation that it relates to a technical report on BKP's Georgina Basin oil/gas potential. 

Or is it the much anticipated drilling in EP 127 early in 2011?

Or is it another new business entirely unrelated?

Does the recent change in Director have something to do with it?

I have so many questions now, but sure as anything, where there is smoke there is fire, and over the past week we have seen the share price rise 50%!!! On huge volume of in excess of 60 million shares and Friday alone of 50million shares, it looks like the share price will move higher very soon, and its possible that it will cruise up another 16% on the open on Monday, knowing that overseas equity markets are UP, and the oil price is UP!

I believe that its market capitalisation at only $10.7 million is absolutely nothing for an explorer due to have a significant hole spud on highly prospective ground, on a free carried basis. I can see a reason for BKP share price being at least double and more based on its current 0.6 cents just on a comparative basis to other oil/gas explorers!


----------



## beatle (7 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Since my last post on BKP I'm even more convinced that the remaining shares on offer at 0.6 cents will fall on Monday, tomorrow, in anticipation of something happening. I'm just not sure what it is though!!!

With considerable anticipation in my mind ...


----------



## BESBS Player (8 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Beatle,

Guess we will see.
Certainly the punters are getting excited about the prospect of the Ryder-Scott report. Given the usual 'potential estimates' that such crowds release (ironic that only 1 in 10 drills usually have commercial success, and then only a few of those ever reach expected estimates), the SP is being driven up as the potential leverege is huge here.

BKP are playing this very clever. SILENCE... We were meant to have the Ryder-Scott report before Sept 30 then see drill in October. Report still pending???No update on drilling??? FUNNY ABOUT THAT!
Management held their nerve, the punters assume the report is due, so the SP is up now (and I am happy, of course). 
IMHO, the report will be released just when the punters start to question "where is the report?" and just before the SP spike deflates. 

As for drilling, I'd be amazed to see drilling before March and I am punting on Q2 2011. Hope to be wrong on the drill front but all my sources (non-BKP) confirm March at the earliest. Still, all will beleive what they want I guess.

Enjoying the ride...


Holding BKP @ .003c


----------



## Albi (8 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi 
BKP announcement is now out. Drilling programme ahead.Some positive news...........


----------



## beatle (9 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I think the most important aspect of the announcement today that I see, in regard to the slightly amended deal with the Canadian company, is that BKP has demonstrated its aversion to taking a risky, potentially costly role with the forthcoming exploration, and it should enable BKP to enjoy the benefits of any upside in that drilling as well as reducing the risks associated with the exploration costs! Having a street smart management team is a real positive, and BKP's strategy demonstrates that good management, so often lacking in junior explorers.


----------



## beatle (11 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKP has been relatively quiet with trading the past couple of days and maybe its calmed down with the realisation we have got a couple of months to go before the drilling commences. I suggest that anyone wanting in for a punt before the price begins to move again then now when the market is a bit weaker is an excellent time to get shares, i have bought a few more to add to what I have held for quite a long time. But if you buy in now, don't expect it to move much before it is within sight of commencing the drilling, otherwise you may well be disappointed! Time is of the essence in these punting stocks in my view!


----------



## BESBS Player (11 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Beatle.

Very sensible analysis.

Management will release the Ryder-Scott when convenient to try to keep a platform under the SP. Drilling won't be until March at the earliest but this play will run when we get there.

Great time to buy on weakness.


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## beatle (15 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Hi Beatle.
> 
> Very sensible analysis.
> 
> ...




Hi BESBS,

With regard to when it will run and a suggestion that it may be pushed up only by the expectation of drilling commencing on its own Georgina Basin tenements as late as March 2011, it should also be recognised there are a few other reasons why it might move well before that:
1. The AGM could infuse a bit more interest with a more explanation of the status of activities. The AGM is on 29 Nov 2010.
2. CTP is moving closer to its primary zone of interest in its Surprise drilling. Even though there is a fair distance between it and BKP's held ground, any successful drilling by CTP is likely to assist in the re-rating of surrounding areas, notwithstanding that distance. (In my opinion of course!).
3. BKP may still surprise with another deal in the meantime, and as i have mentioned previously, its the main reason why I bought in long ago, the promise of a company maker project, certainly the farming out of the larger equity in Georgina Basin points to that strategy, whilst also conserving its cash.

I believe that BKP management has demonstrated a very measured approach to risk and expenditure which are key elements to success to a company!


----------



## BESBS Player (15 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Beatle,

I guess we shall see.
I believe that management are doing their best (although they are pushing the boundaries at times.)

From my sources, drilling should be in March (hoping that the 1st well of the 4 drill program might start in February). The JV is hopeful of a rig contract within 14 days. The Canadians hope to have the finances raised and finished by end of first week of Dec. at the latest. My scenario is the following:

To keep SP up, we will get an announcement on confirmed $$$$ raised, a rig booked and a Ryder-Scott Report. My guess is that the Ryder-Scott would be released last, the petrol to throw on the fires lit by the secured funding and rig. My sources also tell me that the Ryder-Scott report is finished but not being released by non-asx JV. If I am wrong, why would they have decided to drill a horizontal drill and know that the potential reserves are worth the effort???? Anyway, I'm OK with the stage managed process as it keeps the SP up.

Good times ahead...


----------



## beatle (22 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi BESBS, there's a slight increase in volume early today, do you have any idea if its just positioning by someone or whether this is a reflection of some signs of life ahead - of course the AGM is a week away, whether that is just a coincidence or not.


----------



## Greenbow (24 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Looks like we may see some action before Xmas - nice volumes and good to see solid amount of bids at 0.006c today.

Can this go to 0.008 i wonder...


----------



## BESBS Player (26 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Greenbow and Beatle,

Just a matter now of waiting...and for the punters still on the outer, the question of when does one jump in????
Always fun to watch 



Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## againsthegrain (26 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

AEC have released a nice little presenation on G basin which quote some information from the Scott Ryder report. Things are looking good 

http://www.australiaenergy.com/documents/AEC-2010-11-16.pdf


----------



## againsthegrain (29 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Judging by no replies I am guessing nobody had a good look, ill give you guys a hint page 15 .. 4.8 estimated million of barrels


----------



## beatle (29 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi AgainstTheGrain (you couldn't have picked a longer nom de plume could you, lol). 

Since BKP has exploded this morning (70 million shares  traded in the first 10 minutes and up 33% and touching 0.9 for a tick), I am wondering if the trading is not related to Georgina Basin, but more related to some other project they are bringing on board?


----------



## againsthegrain (29 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

This is just simply amazing to see half a mil trade in the first 30 mins, not sure what all the hype is about, but great to finally see some action here


----------



## againsthegrain (30 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Been touching .9 for 2 days now, lets hope we close on .9 today and with another good day then 1c + should be tested tomorrow

Think that 4.8 million barrels figure put bkp on alot of radars, interesting times ahead, could be a small gold mine here


----------



## BESBS Player (30 November 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Agree ATG and Beatle.

Patience here...I have been saying this for some time...will be HEAVILY rewarded!

Lots of fun annoucements ahead:
- finance arranged in Canada
- announce Ryder-Scott numbers (although we know it will be around 5 billion barrels) based on information in Canada
- rig booked
- spud date confirmed.


Happily holding at .003c


----------



## newanimal (1 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

besbs, every time you mention your .3c entry i get envious. I got in @ .6c beginning 2010. I'm trying to learn patience and to sense a better entry to be had. Did you get in july or aug 2009 or did you wait till SP went up then back down again to .3c  mid 2010? If so what was your thinking if you dont mind sharing  some of that wisdom ?


----------



## againsthegrain (1 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I initially got in at .6c as well before the spike to .9 after which bpk crashed. Following in mid this year I averaged down at prices of .3 and mainly .4 which were not too hard to acquire with some patience. Funny enough I have now averaged up on the recent news hehe

patience will reward us


----------



## BESBS Player (1 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



newanimal said:


> besbs, every time you mention your .3c entry i get envious. I got in @ .6c beginning 2010. I'm trying to learn patience and to sense a better entry to be had. Did you get in july or aug 2009 or did you wait till SP went up then back down again to .3c  mid 2010? If so what was your thinking if you dont mind sharing  some of that wisdom ?




Hi Newanimal,

No, I entered BKP in mid 2010. I realised that CTP was getting plenty of punters interested and assumed that BKP would also be popular given its area. I managed to here NT Oil (unlisted partner) also talk about this. Management were keen to get BKP going and this prospect seemed the likely avenue for the new management team to get BKP going. While it was a punt, I assumed that any estimate of potential oil would be huge. 

Add these factors - very cheap .003c, huge leverege potential, probable huge oil target, new management team desperate to re-start BKP, history of punter support for CTP and big prospects in largely virgin areas - signalled a worthwhile punt.

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## againsthegrain (3 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

A resource estimate due to be released by wed, great great lets hope its the same numbers as the link I posted before to the AEC website, 4.8 million barrels coming straight from baraka would be mega imo.

.9 tested 2 times, resource estimate due, with good numbers can only mean recepie for breakout out of historical boundaries for this stock.

Going to be interesting week, and something to dream about during the weekend


----------



## BESBS Player (4 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Resource estimate by Wednesday...while I don't hold my breath with BKP and timing, such an announcemtn would be great! One can only assume that the estimate will be similar to what we believe has been discussed in Canada. If so, SP should go whooooshka!


Enjoying the ride


----------



## Mister Mark (4 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Resource estimate by Wednesday...while I don't hold my breath with BKP and timing, such an announcemtn would be great! One can only assume that the estimate will be similar to what we believe has been discussed in Canada. If so, SP should go whooooshka!
> 
> 
> Enjoying the ride




I to have been holding and waiting, thank you for your posts, thoughts and updates, keeps my faith, but if all is as expected where would you think this could end up?


----------



## ubtheboss (4 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Anybody notice that we went into a trading halt Fri night at 745pm?

The resource ann will be made on or by Dec 8.

I wonder what the future holds.... 

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20101203/pdf/01129238.pdf


----------



## againsthegrain (5 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

The best bet is to wait and see, but if the ann is as good as we expect/hope it to me it will either be a instant re-rating or a gradual sp increase with new floor being estabished until spud.

Either way most of us have been in here for a long time so exciting times, never say never


----------



## Miner (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi All BKP holders

Good to see BKP moving so well (thanks BSEBS - you have been a constant leader on this one and well done).
I do not hold BKP any more but keeping interest.

I noticed on the same day ASX published two reports after trading halt.
Outstanding report on BKP and Director's sale - both are attached.

I am intrigued to see the correlation between a positive news and negative news (sale by a director0. Any one can comment please ?


----------



## STRAT (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Miner said:


> Hi All BKP holders
> 
> Good to see BKP moving so well (thanks BSEBS - you have been a constant leader on this one and well done).
> I do not hold BKP any more but keeping interest.
> ...



I had a bit of a chuckle this morning. A trading Halt followed by... The Directors of your company have sold their shares.utthedoor:
I guess they had to get it out there so to follow with good news was the best way to get it done without too much upset.

Miner. Are you the member on Share Trader that goes by the same name?


----------



## beatle (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Hi Miner and good to hear your comment re the directors sales.

I too at first thought fairly negatively about their selling, particularly before we got the Ryder Scott Report released.

Just my thoughts on it: 

Firstly it is a negative always for directors to sell, regardless of how the company is going, since it suggests that the directors have less faith in their own company. However, in the case of BKP the directors are not paid substantial fees to further the company's cause, and I guess this sale does allow them to monetise the shares issued to them. 

Secondly the timing is relevant. They appear to have sold shares at the time of the AGM, probably just after the meeting, and thus must believe they are clear of any insider trading issues. Additionally the news release of the Ryder Scott Report this morning seems to be positive rather than negative.

The Ryder Scott Report comments on the potential of BKP's tenements being highly prospective for oil in "hot shales", thus the potential for between 4.8 - 11  billion recoverable barrels of oil in place on lands that BKP have 25% interest in ie 1.2 - 2.75 billion barrels of oil attributable to BKP!

For a company still at around $12 million market cap it suggests to me that BKP remains a fantastic punt for those who follow stories with the potential to be a mega company, regardless of what the directors have done personally on market! Just imagine the share price of BKP when drilling is underway next year - its unlikely to be sitting around 0.7 cents per share provided the general market remains buoyant IMO.


----------



## againsthegrain (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Looks like the directors selling notice has been well forgotten with that big buyer taking out the whole 08. Tomorrow will indeed be a very interesting day. The 1c psychological barrier is due to fall anytime now


----------



## tasovvv (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

This baby is looking good. It will be interesting to see how the price rolls out towards the end of the week. Wouldn't surprise me if it tumbles over 1.0 by the end of the week. 


Keep a hold onto these for a while !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BESBS Player (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Mister Mark said:


> I to have been holding and waiting, thank you for your posts, thoughts and updates, keeps my faith, but if all is as expected where would you think this could end up?




G'day Mark,

Great to read today that the Ryder-Scott estimates were basically what we predicted from Canada - yes, 4.8 billion barrels (low estimate). Needless to say, many punters entered BKP as this would have been one milestone that some wanted to see before entering. Truthfully, I think most speculators expected huge estimates here and many punters would already be in.

From my perspective, the next big announcement (much bigger than today as we really knew this beforehand) is the booking of an appropriate rig and crew. This is crucual and I expect that big $$$ will enter BKP once this is announced (provided that the spud date is not H2 2011!) My reasoning is simple. Rigs capable of horizontal drilling are specialised and therefore 'ticking the box' of a rig and crew must be done. Once this is confirmed, then drilling is on...and given the potential size of the prospect, then the punters will come in quickly.

Keep enjoying the ride! Sure we will bounce slightly in the lead-up to the rig announcement but hang in there...it will be worth it! 



G'day Miner & Strat,
Yes, I did smile at the director notice. From where I see it, the guy has sold a small percentage of his stock. True, it is good to see directors hold but given the small amount (as % of holding), I think that the guy deserves to cash in a few to lock in money. Given that is what I usually do, I can't be too harsh on him...no doubt it will help pay bills or a mortgage.
What I did smile at was the way the 2 were released together. BKP have been the masters at playing the media releases - so easy when you have non-listed JV partners- all the way and continue to do so. A bit dodgy? - yes. Do I benefit?- yes  Will I complain? - guess not as I am benefitting from this obvious behaviour.


Good luck to all holders.

Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## Miner (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

folks

Thanks for your spontaneous reply clarifyiing my post on director's sale and good report on BKP.
From my experience in this forum, all those comments prior to this one were published by all reasonable people and I value them. I am also taking the logic that unless all directors are like Rupert Murdoch who not only has share holding but also enjoys a high commission, bonus and salary, the directors like BKP need to sell some times  to book profit.

Underestandable and hope tomorrow will be a nicer day.

Keep the faith and it looks like too late for me to re-enter. But that is life


----------



## Miner (6 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



STRAT said:


> I had a bit of a chuckle this morning. A trading Halt followed by... The Directors of your company have sold their shares.utthedoor:
> I guess they had to get it out there so to follow with good news was the best way to get it done without too much upset.
> 
> Miner. Are you the member on Share Trader that goes by the same name?



 - I might have been a discontinued member of share trader or may not be a member. I am failing to recollect as the only forum I interact is ASF. I do subscribe HC but probably not contributed or visited  there more than 6 months. Probably never participated in Share trader (is it the one by Jim Berg ?)

sorry folks of BKP this is an off topic :topic


----------



## Megacents (13 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Miner said:


> - I might have been a discontinued member of share trader or may not be a member. I am failing to recollect as the only forum I interact is ASF. I do subscribe HC but probably not contributed or visited  there more than 6 months. Probably never participated in Share trader (is it the one by Jim Berg ?)
> 
> sorry folks of BKP this is an off topic :topic




It may have been off topic but you replied to a genuine question. 

Some ramping going on at the other site, a bit like the CTP bull days.

It is true that the rig contract is important due to the horizontal drilling mode. Even a hint of oil will push this stock over 1cent IMHO.

The next few months will be very important for BKP.

Looking forward to some action in the 5KM sq zone around Elkedra 7 well.


----------



## Megacents (13 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Megacents said:


> Looking forward to some action in the 5KM sq zone around Elkedra 7 well.




Sorry that should have stated 75Km sq zone around Elkedra 7.

The Ryder Scott report is out and there is a bit of info to digest well 67pages.

Just a quick section page 1:

http://www.norwestenergy.com.au/index.php/download_file/-/view/215/

Unrisked Undiscovered OOIP (Billion of Barrels)
EP127: Low: 19.789
EP128: Low: 34.969

Unrisked Prospective Recoverable Oil Resource (Billion of Barrels)
EP127: Low: 1.753
EP128: Low: 3.097

I have only posted the low estimates as it is only estimates.

Looks good.


----------



## BESBS Player (14 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day Megacents,

Ryder-Scott looks good but given the leaks and releases from the Canadians, we basically knew all the detail (hence it is almost 'business as usual' for BKP).

I suspect that we shall tread water for a little while before the surge of traders hit the stock in the lead-up to drilling. Not sure when this will occur...could be simply a few large trades trigger a stampede or an announcement that the rig is ready to go on the 1st (non-BKP) site.

Either way, I think that this will follow the MMR pattern where the SP had a final surge from 60c-$1 before much of the speculative money left the stock. 
Although different prices, given the leverege here with BKP, I'd expect a surge closer to drilling as well.

Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## Megacents (14 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day Megacents,
> 
> Ryder-Scott looks good but given the leaks and releases from the Canadians, we basically knew all the detail (hence it is almost 'business as usual' for BKP).




Gidday BESBS

I had read some info about a similar report through other companies, talking about a similar place in the NT.

A bit quiet today maybe a bit of MEO influence, investors or potential investors being a bit wary.

I have no idea about the change in price, but if the Canadians pull it off, then  BKP will make a bit of money for holders.

Please dyor.


----------



## againsthegrain (14 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Not to mention bcc which was a dissapointment today, guess alot of speculators are licking their wounds while bkp is looking better and better in the failed spotlight of the others, glad to be holding this beast


----------



## BESBS Player (14 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day guys.

Yes, MEO and BCC would provide a dampener for a brief moment or two. Yet keep in mind, with the exception of the Cooper basin and maybe the G o Mexico, most drills are about a 1:10 success rate. Dusters are all part of the small-cap explorers and the punters remain.

Bring on Christmas, New year...punters will cheer up and be back on deck.


----------



## BESBS Player (29 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> Yes, MEO and BCC would provide a dampener for a brief moment or two. Yet keep in mind, with the exception of the Cooper basin and maybe the G o Mexico, most drills are about a 1:10 success rate. Dusters are all part of the small-cap explorers and the punters remain.
> 
> *Bring on Christmas, New year...punters will cheer up and be back on deck.*




Looks like 100% correct in the short-term. BKP comfortably 1c now and finishing today at 1.1c.

Enjoying this BESBS ride.:


Disc. Hold BKP at .003c


----------



## Miner (30 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Looks like 100% correct in the short-term. BKP comfortably 1c now and finishing today at 1.1c.
> 
> Enjoying this BESBS ride.:
> 
> ...




Buddy

You are simply awesome.
I know you have been consistent on your analysis reporting on BKP and your patience has paid off.

good luck and congratulations


----------



## Liar's Poker (30 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

BKP hit 0.012 mid-day today on some nice volumes, especially considering the time of year.

Still holdong since my last post in this thread from 10 months ago - patience, patience.


----------



## boff (30 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Liar's Poker said:


> BKP hit 0.012 mid-day today on some nice volumes, especially considering the time of year.




This last month BKP has been pretty consistently in the top few for volume on the ASX. See here -> http://www.asx.com.au/research/market_info/shares_by_volume.shtm

Does anyone have an idea of when these guys will be making their next announcements? All this activity seems to pointing to something in Jan. Hopefully more detail on when horizontal drilling will start, as per BESBS comments in post #165.


----------



## Liar's Poker (30 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



boff said:


> This last month BKP has been pretty consistently in the top few for volume on the ASX. See here -> http://www.asx.com.au/research/market_info/shares_by_volume.shtm
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of when these guys will be making their next announcements? All this activity seems to pointing to something in Jan. Hopefully more detail on when horizontal drilling will start, as per BESBS comments in post #165.




Nice link.

I also keep an eye on any of CEP's announcements regarding EP 115 (BKP have 0% interest in this). Although in a different permit area, any positive announcements tend to effect BKP's SP in a positive way.

-Liar-


----------



## boff (31 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Wow - this puppy is kicking off again today. Doesn't anyone take a holiday these days?
Volume is pushing 50m and the SP just hit 1.6c (at 10.38) 
Total daily volume was in the 50m mark for a full days trading the last couple of days.


----------



## newanimal (31 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



boff said:


> Wow - this puppy is kicking off again today. Doesn't anyone take a holiday these days?
> Volume is pushing 50m and the SP just hit 1.6c (at 10.38)
> Total daily volume was in the 50m mark for a full days trading the last couple of days.




I put in a sell order for .015 yesterday in case of a sudden spike (like today). got triggered of coarse , just put a buy back in at .011. hope i dont regret the sell. looks pretty quick and steep. I usually expect these things to come back down a bit.  we'll see.


----------



## pierrebfg (31 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Also the amount of buyers compared to sellers should see this go up one would assume. Although it is never good to assume anything at all.


----------



## 1nvstor (31 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



newanimal said:


> I put in a sell order for .015 yesterday in case of a sudden spike (like today). got triggered of coarse , just put a buy back in at .011. hope i dont regret the sell. looks pretty quick and steep. I usually expect these things to come back down a bit.  we'll see.




I think that's a fair go. You should be fine. Dropped to 1.4 and it's probably coming back down to around 1.2-1.3 for the day. Huge potential. Especially if the drill results create hype and goes to 20c. I also have a buy order in for 1.1


----------



## againsthegrain (31 December 2010)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Suprised how solid its holding at 1.5 I would of expected a retrace to 1.2 - 1.3 usually on a breakout like this but then again this stock has been a sleeper for a long time and lots of big money is watching, so if we close on 1.4 - 1.5 I would be expecting for a opening near 2c next week. Thats all just in my opinion No doubt if enough expeosure and speculation is created I would love for this to go 5c + before drill however 20c is very optimistic, id love it tho! been siting on this stock for just about a year now, not going to sell out for cheap money now


----------



## Liar's Poker (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Rose .001 to 0.015 this morning (did hit .018 for a second, spent most of the morning at 0.016) before going into a Trading Halt just after 12:00 noon.

Another solid 40 million traded for the morning.

Now pending the release of an announcement by or prior to Thursday, 6 January 2011.

-Liar-


----------



## againsthegrain (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Yea I thought that was general knowledge on the status icon under your online broker


----------



## BESBS Player (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day guys.

Just seen the Trading halt.
Firstly, I don't know what is behing the TH. That said, I do believe that the Canadians have managed to easily raise the required $50m (with over double the money offered to them!) and this would make punters feel secure about the finance side of the project.

From a trader perspective, we have a potential (so they tell us!) 4.2 billion barrel oil target with a very low SP that offers a heap of leverege for traders all due to drill in March. If you don't get set now, when do you enter? I think that this explains the recent SP movement.

Given my entry price, I'll wait. Being a horizontal drilling, I believe that the chance of hitting an oil show is higher than in a conventional drill. If this occurs, then BKP could runquickly (even though we won't know anything about its commercial viability).

Now the TH is in, I couldn't sell anyway but I have no plan to sell any until close to the drill bit turning (assuming that the announcement is not a major capital raising)

Anyway, just my thoughts.


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## Liar's Poker (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> Just seen the Trading halt.
> Firstly, I don't know what is behing the TH. That said, I do believe that the Canadians have managed to easily raise the required $50m (with over double the money offered to them!) and this would make punters feel secure about the finance side of the project.
> ...




They just posted the trading halt request. It looks as though the pending announcement is just to respond to queries regarding the recent volume and price movements. Nothing overly price sensitive.

That is just how I have interpreted it though.

-Liar-


----------



## poverty (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

In before the TH at .015, will let this one ride.


----------



## Miner (4 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> Just seen the Trading halt.
> Firstly, I don't know what is behing the TH. That said, I do believe that the Canadians have managed to easily raise the required $50m (with over double the money offered to them!) and this would make punters feel secure about the finance side of the project.
> ...




Since you have posted there was an explanation by BKP management.
IMO the explanation could fuel the price up further when TH is removed.
BKP tried to explain genuinely what they believed to have caused the volume and price increase.
So BESBS I do not think you would be concerned to see your investment at .003 to gallop further again. Enjoy and congrats

Disclaimer _ DNH


----------



## Liar's Poker (5 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Miner said:


> Since you have posted there was an explanation by BKP management.
> IMO the explanation could fuel the price up further when TH is removed.
> BKP tried to explain genuinely what they believed to have caused the volume and price increase.
> So BESBS I do not think you would be concerned to see your investment at .003 to gallop further again. Enjoy and congrats
> ...




I agree. 

Similar to what has been mentioned earlier in this thread, Baraka continue to use ASX queries as an opportunity to sell the company. In some cases, increase speculation:

_Parts taken from BKP announcement: 04/01/2011 5:05PM - Response to ASX Query _

_"Our Canadian Partners in the Southern Georgina Basin areas also had a successful shareholders meeting on the 29 December 2010, approving a back door listing of their interests in the Southern Georgina Basin on the Canadian Stock Exchange with a capital raising of some $53m and *rumoured to have been oversubscribed by some $93m."*

"The previously announced acquisition by the Canadians of the 25% interest held by NT Oil Pty Ltd, giving them an interest of 75% in EP127 and 128, *has lead to speculation that an offer maybe made to the Company for its 25% interest in these areas*. Whilst no formal offer has been made, the Company will keep the market fully informed of any developments."

"*The Company is also aware of a rumour in regards to a capital raising and it is very likely that Baraka may pursue a capital raising in the near future*, particularly in the event of an additional project acquisition and or farm in as outlined herein."_

Not really conclusive. 

-Liar-


----------



## kalin (5 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Haha.... Price us surging like crazy.... Based purely on speculation love how they're fueling the hype in the price queries ... I missed out on the buy in at .015,, just before the halt by 5 mins 
So I'm going to keep watching and maybe get in once the share price comes back down to.015... That's if it does


----------



## Liar's Poker (5 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



kalin said:


> Haha.... Price us surging like crazy.... Based purely on speculation love how they're fueling the hype in the price queries ... I missed out on the buy in at .015,, just before the halt by 5 mins
> So I'm going to keep watching and maybe get in once the share price comes back down to.015... That's if it does




I sold 35% of mine this afternoon to reduce my risk and cover my original outlay. Some half decent levels formed to slow the run (for the day at least), so I figured the time was right.

DYOR

-Liar-


----------



## boff (5 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Liar's Poker said:


> I sold 35% of mine this afternoon to reduce my risk and cover my original outlay. Some half decent levels formed to slow the run (for the day at least), so I figured the time was right.
> 
> DYOR
> 
> -Liar-




I did the same. Sold 50% of a parcel bought at 0.8c for 1.9c 
No shame in taking a profit (and a tidy one at that!). Many thanks to the good folks on this forum for bringing this stock to my attention.


----------



## againsthegrain (5 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Looks like a bit of exhaustion by mid day today, still good momentum. Might be a slight mid week retrace and profit taking, nothing wrong with that I too sold down some of my packet at 1.8

For the cowboys this is the perfect opportunity to sell down and come back in lower positions, only for the quick and dead.


----------



## donteatme (6 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I'm really kicking myself over this one. I was tossing up buying in before the price surge but didn't 

Will buy in at the next dip.


----------



## BESBS Player (6 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> That said, I do believe that the Canadians have managed to easily raise the required $50m (with over double the money offered to them!) and this would make punters feel secure about the finance side of the project.
> 
> ...




G'day Miner and BKPers,

Looks like my information about the Canadians was right. Not sure why BKP keep pleading ignorance - I knew about the over-subscription and it was also confirmed in a weekend publication. Anyway, gives them a great chance to keep promoting the company.

I'm now waiting for the next month. Once we get into February, we should start to see more SP movement.


----------



## againsthegrain (8 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Good call about the oversubscription, I see a few people are now catching onto it (a few weeks late) hehe 

I pulled a few cheap shots last week and got a 10% here and there advantage but now I think im going to sit quiet in my corner holding. BESBS player your calls previously have been spot on and now as you say getting closer to FEB we are due for a real breakout, especially with the recent retrace.


----------



## Magic Man (8 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I agree this is a cheap stock with some potential.. i see a few announcements to be made in the near future, there horizontal drilling prgram looks interesting and also there are plenty of buyers at the moment.. Why not throw a few grand in and cross the fingers???

What other stocks are holders of BKP interested in.. private post me maybe??


----------



## donteatme (8 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Does anyone see this stock continue its dip, or is it good to try to buy in at 1.5c?


----------



## newanimal (9 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



donteatme said:


> Does anyone see this stock continue its dip, or is it good to try to buy in at 1.5c?




When sp initially shot to 1.5c my 'spike catcher' sell order was triggered and i placed a buy order for 1.1c.  wrong call.  moved my buy order up to 1.5c when sp hovered around
2c and 1.8c. most of that order was filled fri. my broker likes me: I hope the rest get filled mon. Got no idea if sp will dip lower but happy to pay the $30 ticket to get back on board.


----------



## BESBS Player (9 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day BKPers.

I'm not sure if BKP will dip further - it is possible as we are still in early January and drilling won't likely occur in BKP's prospect until March. Given the recent run, it would seem strange for traders not to take some healthy profits. 

That said, as a Buy Early Sell Before Spud (BESBS) player, I'm happy to wait until I sell when drilling commences. At that stage, I'll sell a fair chunk but also keep some as the likelihood of an early 'oil show' (remember that this does not mean it is commercial!!!) is better than usual given the horizontal drill. Add this to the potential size of the target (some 4.2 billion barrels) and the SP could rocket quickly on this event. 

So, I'm guessing that we will see some SP fluctaution in the next few weeks but providing that drilling commences as scheduled, the carrot at the end of the road will be worth waiting for 

Good luck to all holders.


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## againsthegrain (9 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

From experience on the spec buys on the home stretch before spud there is a set of runs and retraces stock. So far I would only count 1 run (saw much bigger ones same week on similar spec stocks 200% - 300%) and a retrace so im holding my whole stash in expectation of next week and hopefully another better run. Depending on how high it runs I might do just as you have, sell a portion then hold longer with the other. So far last week I have been very lucky to successfully sell up a few times and buy down so im not testing my luck anymore until some good gains. Personally don't think it will dip anymore, some profits were taken and those positions filled with new eager players, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Liar's Poker (9 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day BKPers.
> That said, as a Buy Early Sell Before Spud (BESBS) player, I'm happy to wait until I sell when drilling commences. At that stage, I'll sell a fair chunk but also keep some as the likelihood of an early 'oil show' (remember that this does not mean it is commercial!!!) is better than usual given the horizontal drill. Add this to the potential size of the target (some 4.2 billion barrels) and the SP could rocket quickly on this event.




BESBS,

Will do doing much the same - probably sell a min of 50% BS (noting that I have already reduced holdings by 35% to cover initial outlay as well as take a small profit).

Should be an interesting 3 months for BKP and its holders.

-Liar-


----------



## 1nvstor (9 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Liar's Poker said:


> BESBS,
> 
> Will do doing much the same - probably sell a min of 50% BS (noting that I have already reduced holdings by 35% to cover initial outlay as well as take a small profit).
> 
> ...




How safe do you see 1.6cents as an entry point? Does it have any support and resistance?


----------



## donteatme (10 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Got in at 1.5c today


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



donteatme said:


> Got in at 1.5c today




What gains do you want to see from 1.5? Have you a sell order in? Or any stops in place?

Kind Regards


----------



## againsthegrain (11 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

not a bad entry at the present time and price


----------



## poverty (11 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Trying to get some more at 1.4, stock seems to have lost its momentum?


----------



## donteatme (11 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



1nvstor said:


> What gains do you want to see from 1.5? Have you a sell order in? Or any stops in place?
> 
> Kind Regards




I'm gonna hold it for the next few months and see where it takes me. I didn't put that much money into this stock.


----------



## BESBS Player (12 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day guys.

Just happy now to wait until we have (technicalities allowing) drilling in March.
Not surprised that the SP has re-traced from its recent hard run: .008 to .019c was never going to be sustainable when drilling is possibly one month away (probably 2 months away). 

I'd think we are near a level where the SP might sit (about the 1.4c mark) for a little while - although we are bound to get the odd day of minor fluctuation given it is very liquid at present - before we get news about the rig/drill dates/drilling commencing elsewhere in the program, and suddenly get the next leg up.

Re. SP at spud. Depends upon all the mechanical/weather factors going well. If this is so, then I'd like to think .025c is very probable (given it went to .019c simply on the canadians raising extra funding). BKP has huge leverege to success, so .03c+ is possible.
Once drilling, if we get an announcement of an early oil show, then this could fly quickly. That said, it would need the early news or it will drift also.

Anyway, JMHO. I'm holding for spud.

Cheers,
BESBS

Holding BKP at .003c :


----------



## BESBS Player (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Punters seemed to have thought that .015c is a bargain entry point for future drilling. SP touched .019c today although should ease a little as the day goes on.
Just confirms, in my own mind, that I'm happy to hold until spud.


Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## againsthegrain (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Im not sure if you guys are aware but sometime tonight, morning Canadian time petrofinder will be listing on the Canadian exchange at $2.00 This might very well have something to do with todays last minute spike, I am hoping for another strong opening tomorrow


----------



## poverty (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Wow, Between this and BTU i've had a very nice day


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



againsthegrain said:


> Im not sure if you guys are aware but sometime tonight, morning Canadian time petrofinder will be listing on the Canadian exchange at $2.00 This might very well have something to do with todays last minute spike, I am hoping for another strong opening tomorrow




hence the strong buyer at 15.46pm yesterday and all the numpties piled in behind.....the drill date, according to mister v is feb not march....more to come....


----------



## STRAT (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



againsthegrain said:


> Im not sure if you guys are aware but sometime tonight, morning Canadian time petrofinder will be listing on the Canadian exchange at $2.00 This might very well have something to do with todays last minute spike, I am hoping for another strong opening tomorrow



 Hi ATG
Got a link or a ticker for that?


----------



## againsthegrain (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

PFC - http://finance.yahoo.com/news/IIROC-Resume-PetroFrontier-ccn-2385073564.html?x=0


Resumption Time          01 13, 2011 9:30 AM EDT


----------



## STRAT (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



againsthegrain said:


> PFC - http://finance.yahoo.com/news/IIROC-Resume-PetroFrontier-ccn-2385073564.html?x=0
> 
> 
> Resumption Time          01 13, 2011 9:30 AM EDT



Thanks for that Againstthegrain.

Much appreciated. :thankyou:


----------



## againsthegrain (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

No worries


----------



## donteatme (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Rising oil prices had a great effect on BKP  2.1c close!

I expect the oil price to continue to increase, so hopefully will BKP!


----------



## suhm (13 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

hi was researching this stock. I was wondering how does it have 4billion Unrisked Prospective Recoverable Oil Resource (Billion of Barrels) 25% share that is a new term for me, anyone able to point out how this relates to 2p estimates of resources. There is obviously not that much oil down there given that would put this on par with something like Woodside in terms of resource given this has an approx 30m market cap.


----------



## againsthegrain (17 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Looks like 2c is a very big resistance point, maybye 3c was a bit optimistic this far pre spud. I have to admit I sold a large chunk of my holdings for now to lock in profits and going to monitor things. Have this ugly feeling that keeps coming up more and more regarding the "very possible cr" that was mentioned in the reply to the last trading halt. Management could be waiting to see how high they sp can get before they lock in a cr


----------



## donteatme (17 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



againsthegrain said:


> Looks like 2c is a very big resistance point, maybye 3c was a bit optimistic this far pre spud. I have to admit I sold a large chunk of my holdings for now to lock in profits and going to monitor things. Have this ugly feeling that keeps coming up more and more regarding the "very possible cr" that was mentioned in the reply to the last trading halt. Management could be waiting to see how high they sp can get before they lock in a cr




By "cr" you mean capital raising? 

Sorry about the noob question.


----------



## againsthegrain (17 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Thats correct


----------



## kalin (18 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

interesting announcement today about the management changes.. nice to see that the canadians have been mentioned again...  ;p
still holding... doesnt look like there will be too much of a retrace from the 2cent level.. hopefully...


----------



## BESBS Player (18 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day all.

Don't be too premature with estimates of just 2c pre-spud. This company has run hard since Christmas and it isn't surprising that we would get some re-tracing (I mentioned this a few days ago) as we are still some time from the real action. 
Importantly, remember that we have not had any definite drilling announcements beyond the simple "expect late February" type statements. Personally, I am expecting m
March at best for this well. But once we have a definite spud date, I think that the punters shall suddenly start to climb on board and the SP will take another leg up very quickly. 
While charts are effective for determing what is currently in the buy/sell columns, it doesn't assess the potential buyers who are waiting for this drilling confirmation *before *placing an order. Similarly, I (like so many holders) do not have sell orders in, so that does not show on any chart. Yet this drilling has so many 'tempters' for the trader and 'get-rich' punter once we have more definite news:
* virgin country with no negative history
* HUGE potential target of 4.2billion barrels (Ryder-Scott Report)
* at just 2c SP, the leverege to success is massive
* rig is organised. Funding confirmed in Canada.

Provided that the general market holds up OK and we have no delays beyond a March spud, I'd be surprised to see less than a 2.5c SP pre-spud. My gut feel is closer to 3c, then a quick CR to a sophisticated investor (possible) or even Canadians (most likely)-the latter would be a great union for future partnerships in Australia.

Just my thoughts.

Holding BKP at .003c


----------



## donteatme (18 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I was so close to selling off at 2.1c. Should've done it and reentered at 1.8c. Sigh.


----------



## Liar's Poker (20 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



donteatme said:


> I was so close to selling off at 2.1c. Should've done it and reentered at 1.8c. Sigh.




Don't dwell on it too much mate. As they say, hindsight is so much clearer than foresight.

-Liar-


----------



## ubtheboss (20 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> G'day all.
> 
> Don't be too premature with estimates of just 2c pre-spud. This company has run hard since Christmas and it isn't surprising that we would get some re-tracing (I mentioned this a few days ago) as we are still some time from the real action.
> Importantly, remember that we have not had any definite drilling announcements beyond the simple "expect late February" type statements. Personally, I am expecting m
> ...




sound reasoning B


----------



## BESBS Player (21 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



donteatme said:


> I was so close to selling off at 2.1c. Should've done it and reentered at 1.8c. Sigh.




Hang in there. At spud, I don't think that you'll see this as a big problem.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (21 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

everyone is making assumptions pre spud. after the spud has been announced what do you see the share price doing with a good result??


----------



## BESBS Player (22 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BrightGreenGlow said:


> everyone is making assumptions pre spud. after the spud has been announced what do you see the share price doing with a good result??




Hi BGG,

The reason I have not mentioned a SP post a good result, (and I suspect that this is the case for many others) is that there are far too many variables to work with.

Although the Ryder-Scott report says a potential 4.2 billion barrel target, the odds of this are remote at best. From my experience with companies drilling in high risk areas, I'd normally give a 1:10 chance of success, and then a 1:10 of that success being what they predict. So the question is, how big will the discovery be? 

Positively here for BKP, a horizontal drilling approach is more likely to hit oil shows (and be successful) hence this is why they opted for the extra cost to drill using this technique. If one assumes that we commence drilling with a SP at between 2.5c-3c, then I'd expect that the SP will double *IF* they announce oil shows. Without further details of the column of oil bearing material, one can't really say any more. Add to this the fiasco of recent CTP drillings and announcements, some punters may be just a little wary of grandios announcements!

Complicating this scenario is the prospect of a quick capital raising by BKP (assumed to be close to spud). I'd see a quick placement (probably to the Canadians but could be an Aussie firm) and this might impact on the SP, especially if a firm then started to sell off stock at a quick profit on a positive first 'oil show' announcement.

Sorry I can't be more specific but without knowledge of the size of the discovery, and I personally think we have a greater chance of seeing 2011 being the year where the Hawaiin shirt and a tie becomes the fashion look with a business suit than a 4.2 billion barrel discovery being truly confirmed before H2 , then this is the most I would speculate.

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## BESBS Player (22 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

With March now approaching, I have decided to expand the approach toward BKP and add a quick BESBS play to compliment my previous current holdings purchased at .003c.

This contains some risk as the recent shares have been purchased at .018c. If drilling is delayed a month or two, bad weather sets in, an early CR is announced...all could hinder the SP in the short term.
That said, given I have already stated my reasoning for a probable (IMHO) 2.5c-3c pre-spud SP (hopefully a little north of 3c), then I would use this latter parcel to try and free-carry most of my .003c holding without having to sell any of the .003c shares pre-spud. While normally I would sell pre-spud, I think that the odds of a positive 'oil show announcement are high - using the horizontal drilling approach - and such an announcement could lift the SP quickly. With a base of .003c, the leverege is obvious.

Might end up with egg on my face but time will tell. 

Holding BKP:

.003c main parcel
.018c trade parcel


----------



## donteatme (23 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Hang in there. At spud, I don't think that you'll see this as a big problem.




Sorry, what do you guys mean by "spud"? 

Trying to learn all the lingo here  Thanks mate!


----------



## Donga (24 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> With March now approaching, I have decided to expand the approach toward BKP and add a quick BESBS play to compliment my previous current holdings purchased at .003c.
> 
> This contains some risk as the recent shares have been purchased at .018c. If drilling is delayed a month or two, bad weather sets in, an early CR is announced...all could hinder the SP in the short term.
> That said, given I have already stated my reasoning for a probable (IMHO) 2.5c-3c pre-spud SP (hopefully a little north of 3c), then I would use this latter parcel to try and free-carry most of my .003c holding without having to sell any of the .003c shares pre-spud. While normally I would sell pre-spud, I think that the odds of a positive 'oil show announcement are high - using the horizontal drilling approach - and such an announcement could lift the SP quickly. With a base of .003c, the leverege is obvious.
> ...




Thanks BESBS for your thoughts. How did you end up with PEP11? I sold enough just before TH to be free carried, but it was a close run thing. Still keen on the project, was fortunate to get in early. Expect your strategy pretty much relies on getting in early, 0.003 for BKP is great.

How many stocks do you tend to hold at any given time? I hold about 20 small/mid cap miners, and heavily weighted in the top two (both in Wyoming) represent about 30%, then down the line. l plan to hold my top five long term (50%). Tend to take profits as SPs increase, pick up new ones and sell off non-perfomers quite regularly. Are you full time on this? 

Hope you don't mind Q's, just interested in your strategy as while delighted with my outcomes post GFC, am interested in BESBS concept, plan to stop working later this year.


----------



## donteatme (25 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Anyone gonna get in on the share repurchase plan?


----------



## BESBS Player (25 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Hi BGG,
> 
> Complicating this scenario is the prospect of a quick capital raising by BKP (assumed to be close to spud). I'd see a quick placement (probably to the Canadians but could be an Aussie firm) and this might impact on the SP, especially if a firm then started to sell off stock at a quick profit on a positive first 'oil show' announcement.
> 
> BESBS




Well, "surprise, surprise, surprise" as Gomer Pyle would have said! Capital Raising announced. Looks like they are giving us the chance to participate (and hence going with an Aussie firm).

At 1.7c and at yesterday's share list, it is trying to give current holders a chance to participate at this late stage. I commend management for this, rather than taking a quick path by giving cheapies away to broking firms that undermine current holders.

It was also interesting to read that the SPP was timed to allow the placement to be completed before drilling. Did anyone notice the date for listing? As I have been saying, drilling will be later in March (probably) and not in February as BKP documentation have continued to spruik.

With these conditions, the SPP seems a fair entry point and also respects current holders. Remember though, this is purely a wildcat (despite the hype!!!). Leverege to reward shall be very large but the risk is also great when playing at these entry levels. Nevertheless, I see a nice potential BESBS play here befroe drilling commences, even from this level.

Holding .003c (main parcel)
Holding .018c (trading parcel)


----------



## BESBS Player (26 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Donga said:


> Thanks BESBS for your thoughts. How did you end up with PEP11? I sold enough just before TH to be free carried, but it was a close run thing. Still keen on the project, was fortunate to get in early. Expect your strategy pretty much relies on getting in early, 0.003 for BKP is great.
> 
> How many stocks do you tend to hold at any given time? I hold about 20 small/mid cap miners, and heavily weighted in the top two (both in Wyoming) represent about 30%, then down the line. l plan to hold my top five long term (50%). Tend to take profits as SPs increase, pick up new ones and sell off non-perfomers quite regularly. Are you full time on this?
> 
> Hope you don't mind Q's, just interested in your strategy as while delighted with my outcomes post GFC, am interested in BESBS concept, plan to stop working later this year.




Hi Donga,

No problems with questions...happy to answer. I try to be as honest as possible, hence I post as soon as I buy and the SP at the time so that it is transparent.

1. *Re. MMR and PEP11. * I was very happy with this, a classic BESBS (Buy Early Sell Before Spud/Drill) play. All of this can be confirmed on the MMR thread. My initial play resulted in a 565% profit (bought in at 10c, sold at 68c). I then played the recent game with profits from the first result, in at 38c and out at 62c. This gave an additional 60% gain on the original 550% profit. Overall, a pleasing result. 

2. Yes, strategy does rely on getting in early for the BIG plays. However, you can play the little 10-25% gains but these are purely for 1-4 week holds. Provided that you feel that your late entry point has a platform under the SP, then I will play it. This is largely how I see BKP now, in the light of the SPP. A new platform will be around 1.7c, so if you see a SP close to spud/drill between 2.4c- 3c, then a quick gain can be made. If you don't see this SP close to spud/drill, then one would avoid an entry here. It is all about preserving capital, yet going for large gains while trying to minimising risk in the big risk end of the market.

3. I don't tend to hold stocks as long-term holds to see them develop into established companies. I do try to keep to the BESBS model although occasionally a drill is delayed and I'm happy to invest and wait at a low SP entry point (although $$$ are tied up).
Although almost always oilers, I have rarely played a mining stock and OBJ 12-18 months ago. Generally I stick to what I feel confident in - oilers.

4. Sometimes I have 6-8 oilers, generally around 4 stocks. It all depends on how many companies fit the model of BESBS plays at the time. If there are no stocks, then I've learned to wait. In a bit of time, they do present themselves. BKP was an obvious BESBS play once I knew that the Canadians were sniffing around.

5. No, not in this game full-time. I teach Business Management but with the BESBS model, you generally don't have to be glued to the computer as it isn't day trading. It also allows you the freedom to have a great lifestyle but also research your stocks without the pressure of daily trading (if this suits you). 

Anyway, hope that this helps. 
All the best with your investments.

BESBS


----------



## Liar's Poker (27 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



donteatme said:


> Anyone gonna get in on the share repurchase plan?




I won't be. I sold a portion of my holdings at 1.8 cents to recover my entry costs and make a small profit. Entering back in at 1.7 cents would defeat the purpose of my previous play. 

I'll sit back and watch this BKP, with only un-realised profits at risk. 

That's not to say that I don't agree with BESBS comments above, just sticking to the plan.

 

-Liar-


----------



## BESBS Player (28 January 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

G'day LP,

Sounds to me that your approach is very sound. Minimise your risk while playing the riskier end of the market is the way to flourish long term in this game. I've tailored my approach to the BESBS style but also adjusted to a very low entry point. From what I can make of your case, I think it is most wise. No one ever went broke taking a profit!


----------



## brendoz (8 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

i might be on my own (don't think i am though), but i was actually disappointed by the details of the capital raising. 

i think, at this stage, and taking into account the small share price and volatility, 1.7c was too much of a ask for a CR. It should have been cheaper to entice more interest, and it should not have been exclusively to shareholders of the company- i think sophisticated investors should be able to take part too.

in the best interest of the company at this stage, which is to make sure they get the money through this CR to really get the ball rolling, these approaches would have a more guaranteed result. oversubscribed at a bit lower cost is better than undersubscribed.

im happy to be wrong, and if there is enough interest, then this approach will be much better for shareholders due to a higher amount raised and more shares left for existing investors. BUT, there is no point at having what we may call a fair price (not too cheap) for all of us invested, and then we all sit back and not buy into the CR, to see what happens. it completely defeats the purpose.


----------



## donteatme (10 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



brendoz said:


> i might be on my own (don't think i am though), but i was actually disappointed by the details of the capital raising.
> 
> i think, at this stage, and taking into account the small share price and volatility, 1.7c was too much of a ask for a CR. It should have been cheaper to entice more interest, and it should not have been exclusively to shareholders of the company- i think sophisticated investors should be able to take part too.
> 
> ...




I was disappointed as well. It appeared that the only time BKP had a significant boost to the SP was prior to the cap raising announcement. I regret not having a stop in place at 2c, expensive lesson learned for next time.


----------



## BESBS Player (22 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Interesting that the SPP has been extended. My understanding is that drilling will commence in the Canadian's prospects by the end of March at the latest. However, they won't get onto BKP's site until after this. While BKP management have not announced this, it explains why BKP can offer an extended date and still allow subscribers to get their allocations into their trading accounts before spudding.

I'll sit and wait as I'm set and waiting for the final 'leg-up' near drilling.

Holding .003c (main parcel)  
Holding .018c (small trading parcel)


----------



## donteatme (22 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I sold out at 1.9c for a nice profit. Got my order locked in for 1.5c, should hopefully see that tomorrow


----------



## Magic Man (22 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Why will we see 1.5 Cents tomorrow?


----------



## donteatme (22 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I'm just being hopeful. Extention of the SPP shows that there isn't enough interest at the moment. There is speculation that the rains in the NT have delay drilling etc, also the problems in the Middle East aren't helping our market at the moment. Dropped 11% today.


----------



## donteatme (22 February 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Neither is the lack of updates from BKP.


----------



## BESBS Player (4 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

SPP is now finished and next job for CV is to now get the surplus stock placed. Should not be difficult as there will be plenty of local (and I suspect Canadian) firms having a close look. Now the quick scramble as investors try to clamber in to BKP before the company confirm a placement.

What does 2011 hold in the very near future (Q2 all going well):

* elephant target with 4.2billion barrels on the line
* Canadian operator already cashed up. Raised $50m with an extra $42 above needs.
* operator with the technical background and resources to operate a horizontal drilling (the appropriate technique for this target)
* Energy 'virgin' country. If BKP hit black-gold here, the potential in the rest of the prospect for BKP is mind-blowing.
* BKP have partly raised funds and one assumes, given a couple of weeks, will have another $9m in cash.

Even if rain delays drilling a little, the basic features of this project remain exactly the same. 

The risks are high but the pre-spud run should be really fun.  

Holding main parcel at .003c
Holding trading parcel at .018c :


----------



## againsthegrain (5 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

With the close of the spp it looks like it might be game on in the coming week or two, was a nice preview of growing interest in the last hour of friday.

I Have managed to jump back on at a fair entry after a very lucky exit... but only at a small % of the original investment. It will be definately be a fun and interesting run right upto spud.


----------



## kitehigh (8 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Another strong close today up 15% on Friday's close.  Looks like you could be right with this up coming week.


----------



## boff (9 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Wowzer! Volume is off the chart, 100 million in the first half hour or so.
SP up 27%.
That SPP doesn't look like such a dog now!
Happy to be holding, not so happy to have sold half my holding when it first doubled for me.....


----------



## donteatme (9 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Glad in I decided to get in with the SPP.


----------



## Magic Man (9 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I am really jacked off at the moment. this thing goes up a little and we get a ASX price Query. I saw FMJ go up about 800 Percent, SSC go up 200 percent and EGO fly through the roof before anything was done at all. Then BKP come out and dont even mention any drilling announcements in there response.. watch this thing drop now!


----------



## donteatme (9 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Have faith


----------



## BESBS Player (9 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



Magic Man said:


> I am really jacked off at the moment. this thing goes up a little and we get a ASX price Query. I saw FMJ go up about 800 Percent, SSC go up 200 percent and EGO fly through the roof before anything was done at all. Then BKP come out and dont even mention any drilling announcements in there response.. watch this thing drop now!




Hang in there, MM.
I'm ery happy with the general SP trend at this point (0.025c today at close after the ASX speeding ticket).

A significant delay to drilling is the only major consideration at this point. Otherwise, this one will really run when drilling is announced. Don't worry about the speeding ticket...just wait until it is 'DRILLS ON!' Then 0.025c will be a distant memory.


 Holding main parcel at .003c
Holding trading parcel at .018c 

This is a fun ride


----------



## thestevo888 (10 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Hang in there, MM.
> I'm ery happy with the general SP trend at this point (0.025c today at close after the ASX speeding ticket).
> 
> A significant delay to drilling is the only major consideration at this point. Otherwise, this one will really run when drilling is announced. Don't worry about the speeding ticket...just wait until it is 'DRILLS ON!' Then 0.025c will be a distant memory.
> ...


----------



## BESBS Player (11 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



thestevo888 said:


> Wow, that was somewhat prophetic... significant delay to drilling indeed! Significant and indefinite, as it turns out. Wound back to .018 by day's end, and potentially further to fall as the news spreads in the after-market hours...still, the fundamentals remains, and I'm looking at it as a great buy-in opportunity. It will be interesting to see how quickly the Canadians can get things moving once everything dries up.




Hi Stevo,
Yes, a rain delay but no surprise given recent weather events up north. You are exactly right - time to buy a few cheapies. Fundamentals remain (note the SP bouncing back today, well clear of the recent SPP share price) and we have already seen a quick glimpse of what might happen when the punters see that drilling is imminent. 

Happy to hold and wait for the cash-cow


----------



## Liar's Poker (14 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*



BESBS Player said:


> Hi Stevo,
> Happy to hold and wait for the cash-cow




Agreed.


----------



## BESBS Player (18 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

Market seemed to like the 'Independent Research Report on JV Partner PFC.' 

BKP has rebounded very quickly. .023c as I write.  



Disc. Holding main parcel at .003c and trading parcel at .018c


----------



## yarrabah (23 March 2011)

*Re: BKP - Baraka Petroleum*

I saw that report and calculated at 2B shares the unrisked value for BKP at .0425

Couple of quick questions (if you could help or point me in right direction)

They have done a 2D seismic, yes. Any results out?
And secondly, the fact that they have done a 2D and not a 3D does it indicate which side of success they think this could go? 

regards



BESBS Player said:


> Market seemed to like the 'Independent Research Report on JV Partner PFC.'
> 
> BKP has rebounded very quickly. .023c as I write.
> 
> ...


----------



## albaby (1 April 2011)

this report gives some positive news,plenty of cash on hand,but raises Qs ie is the rig finished?3000k to get it onsite?how long to setup,drill,results?Baraka Energy and Resources' (ASX:BKP) joint venture partner in the Southern Georgina Basin in the Northern Territory, PetroFrontier Corp. (TSX-VFC) has unveiled its plans for drilling, including Exploration Permit 127 and Exploration Permit 128.

Baraka has a carried undivided 25% working interest up to completion of a minimum of 500 meters of horizontal drilling into the Basel Arthur Creek Shale on either EP 127 or EP 128.

Rainfall and flooding (with accompanying road closures) has affected the construction of the drill rig and its transport to the Northern Territory.

Spud date for PetroFrontier's exploratory drilling program will be advised when the rig acceptance process is completed and the road transit permits have been issued.  Then the rig will be moved approximately 3,000 kilometers to the Southern Georgina Basin to commence drilling.

Tellingly for Baraka, PetroFrontier's board of directors has approved a significant 2011 capital expenditure budget of $32 million consisting of drilling up to six exploratory wells and the acquisition of up to approximately 1,000 km of additional 2D seismic in the Georgina Basin.

The six planned exploratory wells consist of up to three unconventional horizontal wells and up to three conventional vertical wells.

Location for the first well to be drilled by PetroFrontier will be an "unconventional" horizontal well Baldwin-2 on EP 103. Baldwin-2 will be located close to the existing Baldwin-1 well. Baldwin-1 will be the pilot hole for the horizontal leg of Baldwin-2 into the Basal Arthur Creek shale zone, significantly for Baraka.

Baldwin-2 will also include conventional targets above the Basal Arthur Creek shale zone.

The second well to be drilled by PetroFrontier will be a horizontal well "MacIntyre-2 in EP 127, Northern Territory, Australia where PetroFrontier holds a 75% working interest and is also the operator and Baraka holds a 25% interest. MacIntyre-2 is planned to be drilled in a similar manner to Baldwin-2 using the existing well as a guide for the new horizontal well.

MacIntyre-2 also includes conventional targets above the Basal Arthur Creek shale zone.

The planned 2D seismic program will be a further delineation to the approximately 550 kilometres of 2D seismic PetroFrontier acquired during Q4 2010.

In a statement, the board of Baraka said it "is very pleased and fortunate to have a joint venture partner such as PetroFrontier who are as committed and positive towards the potential of the Georgina Basin."

Further, that PetroFrontier was "backing it with expeditious activity, to the extent that they intend to commence drilling as soon as it is practicable."


----------



## albaby (5 April 2011)

the sp of bkp's jvp PetroFrontier Corp has steadily increased for the last 3 weeks(4.07).Cormack securities have a price of $12 on the stock.Macquarie a price of $10,lets hope this rubs off on bkp in the run up to spud.DYOR


----------



## vpayne (23 April 2011)

has anybody noticed that AUCAF.OR rose by 31.58% overnight? This is the ""in between"" mob that are in ATP-582. Interesting!!!!!!


----------



## boff (23 April 2011)

vpayne said:


> has anybody noticed that AUCAF.OR rose by 31.58% overnight? This is the ""in between"" mob that are in ATP-582. Interesting!!!!!!




Or maybe not interesting. That 31.58% rise was off the back of a volume of 6,800 (or less than $2,000) for a company valued at $5m.


----------



## BESBS Player (27 April 2011)

Fairly quiet on the BKP front. The recent SPP has underpinned the SP and it hovers as we await news of the drilling program. I believe that we could be in for some interesting times around late June-July...

Holding main parcel at .003c
Holding trading parcel at .018c

PS> Loaded up more BKP at .018/.019c in the last 2 weeks. Happy to wait until the drill bit is in place.


----------



## Liar's Poker (28 April 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> Fairly quiet on the BKP front. The recent SPP has underpinned the SP and it hovers as we await news of the drilling program. I believe that we could be in for some interesting times around late June-July...
> 
> Holding main parcel at .003c
> Holding trading parcel at .018c
> ...




Bastard! Stop buying at .018... I got my orders in at .017. 

Agree on the dates - I should be in Denmark finishing off my Masters by then so I'll be up early watching it live, as opposed to checking my portfolio randomly at work.

Waits for drill rig to start moving west... 

-Liar-


----------



## boff (17 May 2011)

Proactive investors PR report out today. Makes for some fun reading.

This is an except comparing the Georgina basin/Arthur Creek with the Bakken basin. Earlier in the report reserve figures for these areas of 76 and 7 billion barrels are quoted.

_"By 2008 with the USGS estimating 3.0 to 4.3 billion barrels of technically recoverable oil was available in the Bakken, and recently a number of different entities claimed that this had increased up to 11 billion recoverable barrels. Continental Resources (NYSE: CLR) estimates that up to 24 billion barrels may be available and it is currently capitalized at US$11.2 billion, owning 855,000 acres in the basin, which is the main driver of its growth in oil production.

The size of the permit holdings of both PetroFrontier and Baraka Petroleum in the Lower Arthur Creek Shales dwarf the acreage holdings of the various multibillion dollar oil companies exploring and producing in the Bakken including Hess."_



In fairness even Proactive only give this thing a 5% chance of success (sorry, they use 5% as a "risked valuation guide".

I'm very excited all the same and for me that rig can't get there soon enough.


----------



## BESBS Player (17 May 2011)

Hi Boff,

Not too long now. My sources are still suggesting an active July for BKP. That seems to match with weather reports etc and improving road conditions.

Holding main parcel at .003c
Holding trading parcel at .018c


----------



## boff (18 May 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> Hi Boff,
> 
> Not too long now. My sources are still suggesting an active July for BKP. That seems to match with weather reports etc and improving road conditions.
> 
> ...




Well, as per the announcement today, your sources were spot on. And it looks like we'll be getting some good news flow starting in early June.

From today's announcement.
_".....advised that they hoped to commence drilling operations within 2-3 weeks in the Georgina Basin, Northern
Territory, being about the first week of June 2011."_


----------



## BESBS Player (18 May 2011)

boff said:


> Well, as per the announcement today, your sources were spot on. And it looks like we'll be getting some good news flow starting in early June.
> 
> From today's announcement.
> _".....advised that they hoped to commence drilling operations within 2-3 weeks in the Georgina Basin, Northern
> Territory, being about the first week of June 2011."_




Thanks for the compliment, Boff.
Glad to see things now starting to move as I expected.


----------



## kitehigh (1 June 2011)

Nice move up today on the back of strong volume.  Mobilization must be getting very close now.

Should be exciting times for BKP holders.  I have been holding this one for what feels like eternity.


----------



## Mayfair (14 June 2011)

Confirmed Potential Breakout. Research is good. Gut says go.

Position: Stock recently bought.  

Advice: Do your own research.


----------



## Elliot (14 June 2011)

time to stock up ?


----------



## boff (15 June 2011)

Mayfair said:


> Confirmed Potential Breakout. Research is good. Gut says go.
> 
> Position: Stock recently bought.
> 
> Advice: Do your own research.




Confirmed how? What research? Sorry, but this does sound like a ramp to me.


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2011)

Mayfair said:


> Confirmed Potential Breakout.




Yep, in a southerly direction.




Mayfair said:


> Research is good




Done on HC?



Mayfair said:


> : Gut says go.




Suggest you go to chemist and get something for it



Mayfair said:


> osition: Stock recently bought.




So you are in the red.




boff said:


> Confirmed how? What research? Sorry, but this does sound like a ramp to me.




Yes, and not a very good one.



Elliot said:


> time to stock up ?




Off you go, I will wait for a break north, not south.


Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow (15 June 2011)

Mayfair said:


> Confirmed Potential Breakout. Research is good. Gut says go.
> 
> Position: Stock recently bought.
> 
> Advice: Do your own research.






Elliot said:


> time to stock up ?




Had these two posts not been subsequently quoted and commented on they both probably would have been removed.

The first post needs more detail. If the stock is a potential breakout, some explanation of what makes it a potential breakout needs to be posted as well. A chart probably would have been useful, as well as some discussion of any relevant resistance levels and changes in volume.

The second post basically contains no useful content and is just a ramp disguised as a question. Please, no more posts like this.


----------



## BESBS Player (16 June 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> Fairly quiet on the BKP front. The recent SPP has underpinned the SP and it hovers as we await news of the drilling program. I believe that we could be in for some interesting times around late June-July...
> 
> Holding main parcel at .003c
> Holding trading parcel at .018c
> ...




Almost 2 months on and all looks like it is going according to schedule. If we are to still assume that 127 shall be 2nd on the concert tour, then I'd think - dry conditions remaining in place - an August spud is quite possible. Below is an extract from PetroFrontier's last quarterly:

_The drilling rig of Major Drilling Pty. Ltd. ("Major Drilling") slated to drill PetroFrontier's first well (Baldwin-1) in the Southern Georgina Basin is currently undergoing final assembly and acceptance testing in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. Apart from delays caused by floodwaters, the rig required the installation of the latest Australian Standard (AS3000) compliant switchgear and Major Drilling is in the final stages of completion. The rig will then undergo a final third party audit to ensure it is fully compliant and "fit for purpose" under the Northern Territory Petroleum Regulations.

Once the rig acceptance process is complete, the rig will be mobilized approximately 3,000 kilometres (a significant proportion of which is across unsealed roads) to the Southern Georgina Basin to commence PetroFrontier's exploratory drilling program. PetroFrontier will provide a further update once the rig commences its mobilization from Brisbane and an actual spud date for the first well has been confirmed with a greater degree of certainty.
_

This looks like a happy new financial year!


----------



## againsthegrain (16 June 2011)

BKP has proved to be a great trading stock since the re-rating. With delays the sp has been bouncing but at least a floor has been semi established at 1.8 - 1.9.

As expected a few rampers are coming out, I am looking to get back into this one before some more news and spud. 

As for bkp not much has changed and quiet happy to enter at 1.8 - 1.9 however the world market at the moment is looking shaky, will be looking for a good entry tomorrow and if not have a feeling next week won't be very green for the overall market.

Overall I think the time is ticking away and soon something will have to happen, been waiting since Spetember!


----------



## alexc2005 (20 June 2011)

Announcement today that the 1.7c placement facility is closing today?

I'm guessing a placement facility isn't the same as a share offer?


----------



## dahussla (30 June 2011)

There has been alot of talk about this company and people saying "things are going to happen soon" 

do we know anything yet?

any info for me???


----------



## BESBS Player (7 July 2011)

All aboard the BKP gravy-train!

Announcement is out. Rig set to move out, should be on 1st site (not the BKP drill) in a week's time and then we start the count-down. EP-127 (BKP's well) is drill number 2. Assuming that the weather is kind and we have a good run with the mechanics and technical aspects of the campaign, August will be the big month for BKP!

Holding main parcel at .003c 
Holding trading parcel at .018c


----------



## Slipperz (7 July 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> All aboard the BKP gravy-train!
> 
> Announcement is out. Rig set to move out, should be on 1st site (not the BKP drill) in a week's time and then we start the count-down. EP-127 (BKP's well) is drill number 2. Assuming that the weather is kind and we have a good run with the mechanics and technical aspects of the campaign, August will be the big month for BKP!
> 
> ...




If I had the time I'd be trading this stock. Plenty of volume and volatility over the past few weeks. Not in but will be interested to see how the drill proves up. GLTA holders!


----------



## poverty (7 July 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> Holding main parcel at .003c
> Holding trading parcel at .018c




And are you selling before spud?


----------



## Liar's Poker (8 July 2011)

poverty said:


> And are you selling before spud?




If he is true to his name he will be!

I wouldn't be surprised if holders reduced their exposure before spud, taking some nice profits and then holding a smaller free-carry parcel just in case they hit some black gold. 

Looking forward to August.

-Liar-


----------



## BESBS Player (10 July 2011)

poverty said:


> And are you selling before spud?




Hi Poverty,

BESBS Player means Buy Early Sell Before Spud, so I guess that basically states my modis operandi. Nonetheless, it is all about timing.
At this stage, assuming that everything goes well and the rig gets to spud EP 127 as expected, I'd definitely be waiting until the rig moves from the 1st drill to EP127.
It is gut feeling but I suspect that the final surge of trader money won't appear until they know that the rig has completed the 1st drill and is mechanically fine to go to the BKP well. 
So, I'd be looking to sell the majority into the final pre-spud run. I'll hold a few back for the first few days. The drill should not be too long so I'll wait and see if we get any early hydro-carbon shows or positive announcements to sell into. Unless we get very positive news early on in the drill, I'll let the rest go.
It sounds boring but one never loses money taking a profit. Secondly, the odds (no matter what the PR/rampers) are against a find that matches hopes. Lastly, BKP will drop considerably if EP127 is a duster. If the SP manages to get to 3c, then I'd have a range of profits from 1000% to 60% - I'll be happy with that as it beats bank interest. 

As I have done in the past (see MEO & MMR as examples), I'll be posting what I do on the day that I complete the action.

All the best with your investments, P.

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## BESBS Player (18 August 2011)

Well, despite the roller-coaster ride in the last month, the BKP boys have been busier than the Greek Treasurer. Baldwin-1 is underway (not part of BKP, we have the next drill). Great to see that the rig is all working as planned to this point. As I see it, possible spud for BKP's well around early-middle September. With oil still high, assuming the rig/technicals all go okay and the wider market can manage to hold relative calm, I still see a final run for BKP.

True to my name (BESBS), I still hold 100% of my stock and intend to follow what I suggested to Poverty in my last post.

Cheers and 'hang in there' BKPers.

Holding main parcel at .003c 
Holding trading parcel at .018c 


BESBS Player

PS. Time to look around for the next Buy Early Sell Before Spud play


----------



## Liar's Poker (5 September 2011)

Interesting announcement regarding the potential listing of BKP on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange released this morning.

It is a pretty inconclusive announcement (only discussions at this stage), noting that they did mention the word capital raising. I think BKP like having an excuse to put out an announcement every once in a while to keep people interested. 

To be honest, I'm not really sure what to think of this pursuit. Bit left field. 

Thoughts?

-Liar-


----------



## BESBS Player (15 October 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting. I've been away for a while, then busy selling (finished the current sales on Thurs/Friday) and buying (and managing the tax issues, always a joy at this time of year...)

When I last posted in Sept, the market didn't look quite as fragile as it was in early October. While I managed to sell my small trading holding in BKP at 1.9c while the SP stagnated for a week or so before spiralling downward (the 4% profit was hardly worth the effort), I have now sold off 80% of my main BKP holdings. Averaging the sales, I only managed .0165c. This was disappointing given the SP was 0.019c when I last posted. 
On one hand, I should have sold some of these earlier but I wanted to wait as this slight delay meant that I managed to get the 50% CGT-free concession as I had them for over 12 months. With provisional tax, the drop in profit was more than compensated by this concession (if that makes sense??)

As I read BKP now, we won't hear about the EP-127 spud until it occurs (probably in 2 weeks). If we get through October, the market might improve although the issue of Greek debt will arise again in November. Anyway, I'll let 20% ride into the spud and hope that the day-traders front-up at spud. 

Usually I would have let most of it ride at this point. Nonetheless, given the profit already gained and the market at this time (400+% profit with 50% of it CGT-free), I felt it best to follow my conservative nature and get set elsewhere in stocks that offer BESBS potential but with the following features:
1. Probable drilling in the next 4 months (or at least the market thinks so!)
2. Funding taken care of (or CR already done)
3. A SP that is within 10% or so of the acompany's annual low. 
While there were others around, I've opted for BAS and CUE. I'll comment on those threads. I'm also checking out a couple of others. I am no expert in this game but have found that markets such as our are wonderful opportunities to make significant profits in the 4 month- 12 term if one gets set in the right stocks as many are at 'bargain-basement' prices.

Cheers,
BESBS

So far:

Holding 20% of main parcel at .003c 
*SOLD*  80% of main parcel (bought at .003c) at .0165c ave. 400+% profit with _50% CGT free_ 
*SOLD* trading parcel at .019c (4% profit)


----------



## BESBS Player (31 October 2011)

Today BKP announced that the rig is ready to go! This isnow the pointy end of the deal. Given theshale involved (provided that Greece and Europe hold up ok), I reckon thefollowing might be the pattern:[/size] 

SP to hold and increase slightly (I can see 2c/2.2c maybe) asthe vertical drill starts to go down. IF they hit oil shows here(not likely as in any wildcat) , then whooshka – 2.5c+ simply on excitement. If not, then we should see a smallsell-off and then interest as the horizontal drilling commences. It is not outrageous to think that they might hit oil shows in horizontal drilling stage. If they ‘market’ this as a great discovery (they almostcertainly won’t have a clue how good it is without fraccing), then the SP willrise again (target SP dependent on earlier vertical drill). If nothing, then the SP will drop veryquickly. If, like GGP recently, oil is found above early expectations, then SP goes whooshka.


Remember all, this is a wildcat so the odds are not great (I rate commercial flows chances at 10% or less). However, the chances of untested 'oil shows' in the horizontal section are reasonable and emotion would drive the SP up in this case.


Hold on...the ride begins again. 

So far:

Holding 20% of main parcel at .003c 
SOLD 80% of main parcel (bought at .003c) at .0165c ave. 400+% profit with 50% CGT free 
SOLD trading parcel at .019c (4% profit)


----------



## Liar's Poker (4 November 2011)

All,

Similar to BESBS, I thought I'd update everyone on my movements. Over the last month I have sold all shares in BKP at an average price of 1.78 cents. In retrospect, I could have achieved a better result by selling more at a higher SP at an earlier date. As I have been a holder for some years, CGT was not an issue.

Nonetheless, I'll take the 370% return in this market and leave happy.

Good luck to all holders waiting for results. Your balls are bigger than mine.

I might see you on the next one BESBS.

-Liar-


----------



## boff (18 November 2011)

This may well be it boys and girls. Trading halt. News out between now and next Tuesday. My balls are feeling particularly vulnerable right now.


----------



## boff (18 November 2011)

On second look may not be that major. The last bit of news (Nov. 11) told us to expect a drilling report today.

_"Unless a material event occurs in the interim, Baraka expects to issue its next drilling update report approximately Friday of next week."_


----------



## poverty (18 November 2011)

boff said:


> On second look may not be that major. The last bit of news (Nov. 11) told us to expect a drilling report today.
> 
> _"Unless a material event occurs in the interim, Baraka expects to issue its next drilling update report approximately Friday of next week."_




The trading halt announcement says it is 'regarding material events, results from a DST (Drill Stem Test) and update on the drilling program.

Fingers crossed, but I can't imagine it being all good news with the SP drifting down the way it has.  Probably hydrocarbons detected, fraccing looks promising, but won't be fraccing until after the wet season (ie/ March).


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 March 2012)

an awake price, an asleep thread.......a good sign


----------



## BESBS Player (5 April 2012)

BESBS Player said:


> So far:
> 
> Holding 20% of main parcel at .003c
> SOLD 80% of main parcel (bought at .003c) at .0165c ave. 400+% profit with 50% CGT free
> SOLD trading parcel at .019c (4% profit)




Not all asleep, Joules.

Watching and waiting quietly. 
I have 20% of my original holding in the drawer at a purchase price of .003c. Just waiting for the drill bit in H2 2012. Nice place to be waiting at present.


----------



## metal_loz (8 April 2012)

I sold my original parcel for $0.017 (purchased at $0.008 at the end of 2009)
Currently holding a trading parcel purchased at 0.021

I think we should see another rise this week on the back of PFC's gain at close. It seems to be trending with PFC lately.


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 May 2012)

(PFC) c'mon guys, youve bought a truck load more land how... about that drilling?

CALGARY, May 30, 2012 /CNW/ - (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is very pleased to announce that Ensign's Rig 918 is currently mobilizing to the MacIntyre-2 well site location in the northeastern corner of EP 127 in the Southern Georgina Basin, Northern Territory. It is expected that the Ensign drilling equipment will be onsite by early June 2012 and that the Southern Georgina Basin operational activities will resume during the week of June 4, 2012.

This first phase of the 2012 capital program will focus on the drilling of the horizontal leg at MacIntyre-2, which is expected to take approximately two weeks. Once the drilling is completed, PetroFrontier will have earned a 75% working interest and operatorship in EP 127.

After drilling MacIntyre-2H, the Ensign rig will re-locate approximately 300 km to the eastern border of EP 104 to drill a high angle pilot hole at the third location, Owen-3 in EP 104 (100% working interest) and if PetroFrontier considers conditions to be favorable, a subsequent horizontal section at that same location. Mobilization of Ensign Rig 918 to the Owen -3 well site is anticipated to take one week, with the expected drilling timeline for the vertical and horizontal sections at Owen-3H being approximately four weeks.

Subsequent to this drilling activity, the second phase of the 2012 capital program will commence with the mobilization of a coil tubing unit and service rig for the completion, fracturing and flow testing of Baldwin-2Hst1 (EP 103), MacIntyre-2H (EP 127) and Owen-3H (EP 104), in that order. Both the Baldwin-2Hst1 and the MacIntyre-2 wells encountered very encouraging hydrocarbon responses while they were being drilled in the latter part of 2011. This type of unconventional oil play requires the use of advanced horizontal drilling and completion techniques to be economic, and the use of proven North American technologies is expected to give PetroFrontier a good chance of establishing commercial production.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 June 2012)

07/06/12



> The Ensign rig has arrived at the Macintyre-2 well site and is being prepared to kick off the horizontal leg in the Basal Arthur Creek “Hot Shale” for an initial 500 metres, up to 1000 metres dependant on the ease of drilling. The drilling is expected to take approximately two weeks. Once the drilling is completed, Petrofrontier will have earned a 75% working interest and operatorship in permits EP127 and EP128, whilst Baraka retains the remaining 25% working interest in each of the permits.






> After drilling Macintyre-2H, the Ensign rig will relocate approximately 300 km to the eastern border of EP 104 to drill a high angle pilot hole at the third location, Owen-3 in EP 104 (PFC 100% working interest) and if Petrofrontier considers conditions to be favourable, a subsequent horizontal section at that same location. Mobilization of Ensign Rig to the Owen-3 well site is anticipated to take one week, with the expected drilling timeline for the vertical and horizontal sections at Owen-3H being approximately four weeks.






> Subsequent to this drilling activity, the second phase of the 2012 capital program will
> commence with the mobilization of a coil tubing unit and service rig for the completion, fracturing and flow testing of Baldwin-2Hst1 (EP 103), MacIntyre-2H (EP 127) and Owen-3H (EP 104), in that order. Both the Baldwin-2Hst1 and the MacIntyre-2 wells encountered very encouraging hydrocarbon responses while they were being drilled in the latter part of 2011. Relevant to the Macintyre-2 well, the logging results showed;






> 22 metres of true vertical depth (“TVD”) pay with porosities varying between 5-11%
> Sweet Spot at 815m with peak log porosity of 12%
> Hydrocarbon shows recorded throughout Basal Arthur Creek “Hot Shale” 2-3 times greater than Baldwin-2Hst1 Hydrocarbon shows of C1-C5 recorded in entire vertical sections, indicating vertical fractures throughout the zone
> In addition to the gas readings (samples were effervescing), there was some evidence of oil on the samples (Comments by Paul Bennett, CEO of Petrofrontier )






> Baraka retains an undivided 75% working interest in approximately 75km ² around the Elkedra-7 well. Previous drilling has indicated oil shows and this zone could be of significant value in the event of a discovery.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 June 2012)

slight shift in onus for ep 127 and 128



> PetroFrontier Corp. announces earning in Exploration Permits 127 & 128 in Southern Georgina Basin, Australia
> 
> CALGARY, June 18, 2012 /CNW/ - (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is pleased to announce that its wholly-owned subsidiary, PetroFrontier (Australia) Pty Ltd. has completed the earning of a 50% working interest in EP 127 and EP 128 (Northern Territory, Australia) pursuant to its previously announced farm-in agreement with Baraka Energy & Resources Limited (formerly Baraka Petroleum Limited). This earning will increase PetroFrontier's working interest in EP 127 and EP 128 to 75% from 25% in 7.9 million gross undeveloped exploratory acres (5.9 million net).
> 
> ...


----------



## BESBS Player (19 June 2012)

BESBS Player said:


> Holding 20% of main parcel at .003c
> SOLD 80% of main parcel (bought at .003c) at .0165c ave. 400+% profit with 50% CGT free
> SOLD trading parcel at .019c (4% profit)




Finished. Was hoping for a late surge in the SP but the general market nervousness, tax-time selling and the offer of better BESBS plays has impacted upon BKP at the moment. While the current drill might turn out to be a huge success (and I do hope so for holders), I'll take my profit and go. Only had 20% of original parcel remaining but now out.
All the best to holders.

Time to get set elsewhere following the BESBS strategy.

SOLD final 20% of main parcel (bought at .003c) for .011c at 266% profit with 50% CGT free 
SOLD 80% of main parcel (bought at .003c) at .0165c ave. 400+% profit with 50% CGT free
SOLD trading parcel at .019c (4% profit)


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 June 2012)

jv partner is a busy outfit



> Calgary, Alberta – June 20, 2012 (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp.
> (“PetroFrontier”) is pleased to announce that through its two wholly-owned subsidiaries
> (PetroFrontier (Australia) Pty Ltd and Texalta (Australia) Pty Ltd), it has entered into a
> binding farm-in agreement (the “Farm-in Agreement”) with Statoil Australia Oil and Gas
> ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 June 2012)

grins alround....
Colin Vost (ASX:BKP)


> We think this is a fantastic result for everyone involved, especially our shareholders, this is an enormous amount of money to be spent on exploration and indicates just how massive the potential for this area could be. Statoil is a global oil & gas company listed on the New York Stock Exchange and the Oslo Bors with a market capitalization of approx US$75 Billion. We believe they presently have business operations in 41 countries/territories and now you can add Australia. As we understand it, this is the first investment of Statoil into Australia, and needless to say, adds huge global credibility to the Southern Georgina Basin as well as significant capital and technical capability.




Paul Bennett (TSVFC)


> We are very excited to announce this farm-in agreement whereby up to US$230.0 million will be spent on our unconventional properties, of which Statoil will contribute up to US$210.0 million. Statoil is a highly regarded international exploration company, actively involved in major unconventional plays and brings exceptional financial resources and technical capabilities to our new relationship. We believe that partnering with a global leader like Statoil validates the potential of our assets and the exploration work we have completed to date.




Atle Rettedal (NYSE:STO)


> These exploration activities are in line with our objective to access shale plays at an early stage, at low cost and to develop them into potentially high value assets. We are looking forward to exploring them together with PetroFrontier, a small but highly competent company.




courtesy, Shankbone


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 June 2012)

that's nice......

PetroFrontier Corp. *announces successful drilling of its second horizontal well in Southern Georgina Basin*, Australia



> CALGARY, June 25, 2012 /CNW/ - (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is pleased to announce that it has successfully completed the drilling of its second horizontal well ("MacIntyre-2H") in the Southern Georgina Basin, Northern Territory, Australia.  MacIntyre-2H is located in the northeastern part of EP 127, approximately 60 km from the Baldwin-2Hst1 well, which PetroFrontier successfully drilled in late 2011.






> MacIntyre-2H reached a total measured depth of 1,916 metres and stayed within the primary target zone, the Lower Arthur Creek "Hot Shale" Formation, for approximately 1,080 metres, *recording positive hydrocarbon indications along the entire length of the horizontal section*.  A multistage open-hole completion string will now be placed in the well before the drilling rig moves on to drill PetroFrontier's third horizontal well, Owen-3.  Thereafter, a fracture stimulation program is expected to be carried out at each of Baldwin-2Hst1, MacIntyre-2H and Owen-3H.






> Although the drilling results from MacIntyre-2H are encouraging, this well remains a high-risk exploration venture. Readers are cautioned that no reserves have been proven by this well.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 September 2012)

technically, everything looks wrong ......so, i bought more of these at .013's last week.....we are due some results over the next few weeks......if the library cores are anything to go by already, the results should/would/could give a minimum idea if forecasts by Ryder et al have any real susbstance.......


----------



## boff (24 September 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> technically, everything looks wrong ......




Ha ha. love it.

Couldn't agree more. I topped up with a couple of mil. about a month ago at 1.4. They are currently progressing the second frac and I think the third will be completed within a couple of weeks. Then flow tests. Because of flow testing in reverse order it is touch and go if our hole gets a go before the wet. However good results from the first 2 would be a major boost/de-risk for us.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 September 2012)

boff said:


> Ha ha. love it.
> 
> Couldn't agree more. I topped up with a couple of mil. about a month ago at 1.4. They are currently progressing the second frac and I think the third will be completed within a couple of weeks. Then flow tests. Because of flow testing in reverse order it is touch and go if our hole gets a go before the wet. However good results from the first 2 would be a major boost/de-risk for us.




+1 .....do you have a sister i could out with?......brotherly hugs......


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 October 2012)

email today:



> CALGARY, Oct. 12, 2012 /CNW/ - (TSXV: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is pleased to provide an operational update regarding its current well completion operations in the Southern Georgina Basin, Northern Territory, Australia.






> *Owen-3H *
> 
> A successful hydraulic stimulation was performed on the Owen-3H well over ten open-hole stages. PetroFrontier is very encouraged by the low fluid injection pressures and high injection rates evident during the stimulation. Log data and core samples have been obtained and appear positive, confirming the existence of oil in the Lower Arthur Creek and Thorntonia Carbonate Formations.
> 
> PetroFrontier is now preparing to conduct an extended flow-test of the Owen-3H well prior to the wet season. PetroFrontier and its joint venture partner (Statoil Australia Oil & Gas AS) are encouraged by these early stage results and look forward to flow-testing this well. This data will be used to guide the 2013 capital program as it supports the potential for oil recovery in PetroFrontier's unconventional acreage.






> *MacIntyre-2H *
> 
> A successful hydraulic stimulation was performed on the MacIntyre-2H well over nine open-hole stages. However, after recovering approximately one-third of the hydraulic stimulation fluid, traces of biogenic hydrogen sulfide gas, produced from naturally occurring organisms in the completion fluid, were detected and the well had to be suspended. PetroFrontier is actively sourcing the specialized equipment to allow flow-testing to resume.
> 
> Based on the experience at the MacIntyre-2H well, additional treatment of the completion fluid was performed prior to stimulation operations at the Owen-3H and Baldwin-2Hst1 wells to avoid a reoccurrence of this problem.






> *Baldwin-2Hst1 *
> 
> During the hydraulic stimulation program of the Baldwin-2Hst1 well, a shallow casing failure occurred and as a result, PetroFrontier was unable to complete the program. As expected, the multiple casing design protected the shallow aquifers. PetroFrontier plans to carry out remedial work to repair this well so that the planned hydraulic stimulation program can be completed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 November 2012)

boff said:


> .....
> 
> Couldn't agree more. I topped up with a couple of mil. about a month ago ......




seems, inspite of the crush on PFC sp and crunch on BKP's sp, more and more drillers come to the game in the Georgina basin......that's a lot of faith.....i'm guessing youre enjoying todays operational pdf

tick tock tick......


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

that clocks slowing down.....lulz......

bought more today at 011's


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 December 2012)

so, the words 







> Laboratory analysis of the Owen-3 core indicated porosities ranging from 1.6% to 6.7% and low permeability, all as expected. This analysis also indicated that the core fluids contained 90% oil and 10% water. Oil was observed dripping from the core which indicated that it is "movable". Furthermore, no water was apparent on the logs in either the Owen-3 pilot hole or the Owen-3H well.




from PFC werent going to be enough for the price to hold

nasty

purchased another parcel at 07's .....the long view just became.....looooooong view....


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 December 2012)

todays large buy volume mid morning in a period that wouldnt expect to see such action....something afoot, watson.....

sniff sniff


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 January 2013)

Joules MM1 said:


> purchased another parcel at 07's ...




expect a 'please explain' note from the mod squad later today


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 January 2013)

Joules MM1 said:


> expect a 'please explain' note from the mod squad later today




not enough time has passed, both counts are valid and the upper level to break is the key......being drilling season there's a lot mucky-muck going on




https://twitter.com/joulesmm1/status/294285408345395200/photo/1


----------



## rhett27 (6 February 2013)

Duz anyone know when drilling or any sort of action is going to start for baraka


----------



## rhett27 (10 February 2013)

*baraka energy*

Has anyone heard any news on baraka energy or have any opinions on them,I'm an invester in them and am thinking about buying more shares but would like some more opinions on them because of what's going on with there partners.


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 June 2013)

yesterdays morning mail:

PetroFrontier Corp. announces Statoil to fully fund a US$50 million 2013/2014 exploration program in the Southern Georgina Basin

CALGARY, June 11, 2013 /CNW/ - (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is pleased to announce that it has agreed to amend the existing farmin agreement with Statoil Australia Oil & Gas AS ("Statoil") whereby Statoil has committed to spend the next US$50 million throughout the remainder of 2013 and 2014 to fully fund up to a 385 km 2D seismic program and the drilling and stimulation of four to six vertical test wells (the "Amended Farmin Agreement").

Throughout 2012 and the first half of 2013, PetroFrontier and Statoil jointly spent approximately US$30 million on exploration in the Southern Georgina Basin, thereby gaining valuable geological information. Under the Amended Farmin Agreement, Statoil could spend a total of up to US$175 million by the end of 2016 before PetroFrontier will be required to contribute further. Statoil will also become the operator effective September 1, 2013.

"We have worked with our financial advisor, GMP Securities L.P., over the past five months reviewing various strategic opportunities and feel that we have reached a transaction best representing the interests of our shareholders," said Paul Bennett, President and CEO of PetroFrontier. "We are very pleased that Statoil is clearly interested in the exploration of the Southern Georgina Basin. Its commitment to further explore the basin is a very positive indication of their belief in the prospectivity of the area. In addition, while retaining a significant working interest, we eliminate our US$10 million capital commitment and our need to raise additional financing."

"We believe the Southern Georgina Basin asset to be potentially very prospective and we are happy to assume operatorship for this 14 million acre area. This deal is in line with our exploration strategy where we pursue access early and at scale to de-risk the plays and grow organically through exploration activities. We will continue the good work done by PetroFrontier with the aim of clarifying the prospectivity", said Vice President Vidar SkjÃ¦veland in Statoil's onshore exploration unit.

With working capital of approximately $11.3 million at March 31, 2013, no debt and reduced operating expenses going forward, as a result of the Amended Farmin Agreement, PetroFrontier is now positioned for new growth opportunities.

Under the terms of the Amended Farmin Agreement, up to the next US$160 million of exploration costs will be fully funded by Statoil over three phases to the end of 2016, in return for 80% of PetroFrontier's working interest ("WI") in EP 103/EP 104 (100% WI), EP 127/EP 128 (75% WI) and EPA 213/EPA 252 (100% WI) in the Southern Georgina Basin, Northern Territory, Australia (collectively the "Permits").

    Phase 1 & 2A (2013 and 2014):
        Statoil will spend the next US$50 million on exploration (PetroFrontier - nil) and assume operatorship on September 1, 2013

        At the end of Phase 2A, Statoil will have the option to continue to Phase 2B; if Statoil elects not to continue, it must return to PetroFrontier 50% of its former WI in the Permits, such that ownership will then be: Statoil (30%), PetroFrontier (70%) 
    Phase 2B (2015):
        Upon proceeding to Phase 2B, Statoil will spend the next US$30 million on exploration (PetroFrontier - nil)

        At the end of Phase 2B, Statoil will have the option to continue to Phase 3; if Statoil elects not to continue to Phase 3, then it must return to PetroFrontier 25% of its former WI in the Permits, such that ownership will then be Statoil (55%), PetroFrontier (45%) 
    Phase 3 (2016):
        Upon proceeding to Phase 3, Statoil will spend the next US$80 million on exploration (PetroFrontier - nil)

        At the end of Phase 3, Statoil will own 80% and PetroFrontier will own 20% of PetroFrontier's former WI in the Permits 


At the end of Phase 3, Statoil will have completed its funding obligations under the Amended Farmin Agreement and the sharing of future costs between Statoil and PetroFrontier will be based on their then respective ownership interests.

These amendments are subject to satisfaction of certain conditions precedent, including the approval of the Foreign Investment Review Board of Australia and the approval of the TSX Venture Exchange. Upon satisfaction of the conditions precedent (expected to be satisfied on or before July 1, 2013), PetroFrontier's strategic review process announced on December 4, 2012 will have been successfully completed.


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 July 2013)

zzzzz



			
				TSX:PFC said:
			
		

> PetroFrontier Corp. obtains approvals for Amended Farmin Agreement with Statoil
> 
> CALGARY, July 19, 2013 /CNW/ - (TSX-V: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is very pleased to announce that the Foreign Investment Review Board of Australia ("FIRB") has no objection to, and the TSX Venture Exchange ("TSXV") has conditionally approved, the Amended Farmin Agreement between Statoil Australia Theta B.V., a wholly owned subsidiary of Statoil ASA ("Statoil") and PetroFrontier.  Subject to final approval of the TSXV upon filing of final documents, these approvals satisfy the last condition precedent of the Amended Farmin Agreement announced on June 11, 2013.
> 
> ...




so much drilling


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 July 2013)

email



			
				TSX:PFC said:
			
		

> PetroFrontier Corp. announces seismic program on Southern Georgina Basin, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 September 2013)

i prob do more drilling in my email account than what's being done in the Georgina.... 

got some fills in this week at 0.004's talk about loooooooooooooonggggggggg view!





			
				TSX:PFC said:
			
		

> PetroFrontier Corp. completes seismic program on Southern Georgina Basin permits, Australia and updates corporate activities
> 
> CALGARY, Sept. 6, 2013 /CNW/ - (TSXV: PFC) - PetroFrontier Corp. ("PetroFrontier") is pleased to announce that it has completed the "AMY" 2D proprietary seismic acquisition program consisting of 304 km on its Southern Georgina Basin exploration permits in the Northern Territory, Australia. Interpretation of the data gathered will be the next step in determining drilling locations for conventional and unconventional exploration wells as part of the 2013/2014 capital exploration program in the Southern Georgina Basin to be announced at a later date.
> 
> ...


----------



## againsthegrain (29 September 2013)

After selling out around two years ago at just under 3c bkp has never been fully off my radar and it has now come back for me. With things moving very slowly and a few anns due by the end of this year I have started slow accumulation at  .004 ~.006

I am taking a long term view with plans to hold for next 3+ years if things are looking positive.

I guess I am posting this as recently I have been getting excited about baraka again after a long break, maybye its so if we ever make multi bagger I can say here is the proof , looking to accumulate around 1 mil shares at sub 1c price which ever comes first.

I still value the Scott Ryder report, things have just been going nowhere since the release with a big spec spike, if the report is correct and management do one day manage to get things going this stock is very undervalued to me.

I held CTP once at 3 times of what it is worth today and see them as a good indicator a sense for what the future might hold for bkp.

I am not aiming at promoting bkp as a next big thing that's about to boom but taking a long term hold and not selling out at 100 200 or 500 % gains. 3 - 10 years time frame is what I am locked in to hold unless things go totally pear shaped.


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 November 2013)

nothing moving....crude being hit hard isnt a great back drop and a farm-in being accused of price fixing, but, mostly, there's no sign that anyone has an intheknow buy going on here....

tic toc


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 November 2013)

Joules MM1 said:


> i prob do more drilling in my email account than what's being done in the Georgina....
> 
> got some fills in this week at 0.004's talk about loooooooooooooonggggggggg view!




that view keeps getting wider 

CR only 16% taken up by stockholders: 

short fall 438,412,050 

kick back $715, 000 

not lending to borrows who dont pay back..... priceless


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 April 2018)

The re-release of 2001: A Space Odyssey sparks a conversati…
Film 5 hours ago
As part of the 50th anniversary of Stanely Kubrick's sci-fi trailblazer, the film will be screened in its original cut in 70mm at…

24/04/2018 01:27pm AEST  Trading Halt 

cap raise

Dave: open the podbay wallet, Hal!
Hal9000: I'm sorry, Dave ..I'm afraid i can't do that.....


----------



## againsthegrain (10 August 2018)

new board just taken over,  share price up 800% in last few months. There is finally a light at the end of the tunel


----------



## System (13 December 2018)

On December 13th, 2018, Baraka Energy & Resources Limited (BKP) changed its name and ASX code to Global Vanadium Limited (GLV).


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 June 2019)

System said:


> On December 13th, 2018, Baraka Energy & Resources Limited (BKP) changed its name and ASX code to Global Vanadium Limited (GLV).



2.8BB at auction 

yikes !

diffo name simo game


----------



## System (13 December 2019)

On December 13th, 2019, Global Vanadium Limited changed its name to Global Oil & Gas Limited.


----------



## againsthegrain (18 January 2021)

There has been so many false promises yet I never parted with this dog and keep throwing spare change at it to have it diluted.  There is talk about a joint venture with Andrew Forrest,  probably the only last thing that is keeping me holding.


----------



## againsthegrain (7 September 2021)

Think this warrants a wake up to this thread,  up 35% already on opening with today's ann

GLV to acquire 25% Strategic Interest in Drill Ready Multi TCF Sasanof 
Prospect
Highlights 
• Global Oil & Gas Limited (“GLV”) has entered a binding agreement with Western Gas 
(519P) Pty Ltd (“Western Gas”) to acquire a 25% interest in its giant Sasanof Prospect 
from Licence holder Western Gas Pty Ltd (“Western Gas”) by funding 50% of the 
drilling costs of the multi-Tcf Sasanof-1 well (“Sasanof”).
• Independent assessment by ERC Equipoise Ltd (“ERCE”) of the Sasanof Prospect 
estimates 2U Prospective Resource (gross) of 7.2 Tcf gas and 176 Million bbls 
condensate (P50 recoverable)
1
, with a 32% Chance of Success. The 3U Prospective 
Resource estimate (gross) is for 17.8 Tcf gas and 449 Million bbls condensate (P10 
recoverable)
1
. Net GLV 1.03 Tcf gas and 25 Million bbls condensate (P50 
recoverable), 2.3 Tcf gas and 58.4 Million bbls condensate


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> Think this warrants a wake up to this thread,



Am inclined to agree.
Could be worth a good old delve into the announcements of late.


----------



## againsthegrain (13 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Am inclined to agree.
> Could be worth a good old delve into the announcements of late.
> 
> View attachment 130234




We are still due for a ann soon regarding the hydrogen gas exploration, which was due to start early - mid sept pending covid bla bla

Will there be a positive gas find and coincidentaly the shares raised at the cr dumped into that?  perhaps,  still 30% chance of success on Sassnof 1 and possible some snorts of hydrogen and helium on ep127 still are something to fantasise about


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Charts looking ok?
No news since 20 Dec.
Not held.


----------



## againsthegrain (12 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Charts looking ok?
> No news since 20 Dec.
> Not held.
> 
> View attachment 135588




There has been alot of dumping of shares from the CR,  it may have stopped for now not sure if its churned through them all with the volumes not that high.  We are 2 or 3  months away from Sassnof 1 don't think any announcements expected at this stage. Would hope the recent activity is simply the current value/gamble being recognised by the market. Who knows what games are being played tho, been following too long to know not to get excited too easily.

Holding my 900k shares lottery ticket tight.


----------



## Miner (31 May 2022)

No posting since Jan.
My tip for June. DNH
Drilling started. GLV and PRM are joint holders and less than a week when drills are through GLV either make or break.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02526464-1B7ID75AJJ96IBQ6RSISJ0LFU0/pdf?access_token=00070wJB49Jj1Syffn3MSXGQ3VGT
		

Western Gas holds 66%


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02526771-4RGJQDSC2B28ICLV22GFR55I7M/pdf?access_token=00070wJB49Jj1Syffn3MSXGQ3VGT
		


But possible bad news is the major share holder made a massive salehttps://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02525781-7J8QNIQRQRPKNII4LTC9GQ5AKD/pdf?access_token=00070wJB49Jj1Syffn3MSXGQ3VGT


----------



## againsthegrain (31 May 2022)

Basically this is that moment you smashed all your chips on your lucky few numbers on the roulette board. The dealer has spun the ball in motion and is about to wave off all the hands from the table with the famous quote... NO MORE BETS .. while some punters are on their tip toes looking at the wheel and others cover their eyes not wanting to look... you mumble come on gas gas gas sssss


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2022)

Miner said:


> Drilling started. GLV and PRM are joint holders and less than a week when drills are through GLV either make or break.




I'm pretty sure the market will be informed. No BESBS happening, up 10%



DATEDESCRIPTION03/06/202210:49 am AEST Sasanof -1 Preparing to Drill Reservoir Section 3   30/05/20222:54 pm AEST Sasanof-1 Drilling Update 327/05/202211:31 am AEST Sasanof-1 Well Spudded 5 23/05/20229:49 am AEST Valaris MS-1 Rig Arrives at Sasanof-1 Location 218/05/20229:46 am AEST Valaris MS-1 Commences Rig Move Activities for Sasanof-1 6  12/05/20229:47 am AEST Valaris MS-1 Preparing for Departure to Sasanof-1 Location 710/05/20229:43 am AEST Sasanof-1 Well Attracts LSE Listed Partner 605/05/20229:41 am AEST Sasanof-1 Mobilisation of Equipment Commenced for Drilling 7


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 June 2022)

whoops. Down 75%

June Competition going to look skewed


----------

